# Food photos.



## Bmhughes89

Thought it would be nice to share pictures of food. I love plating and would love to see some of your photos as well. Also, If there's already a forum like this or this is in the wrong spot let me know. 

The food is a polenta Napoleon with cheddar cheese, bacon, roasted jalapeños, spring mix, and a bacon balsamic reduction. 
Cheddar sweet potatoes, panko encrusted green beans , roasted chicken breast with a red wine barbecue sauce and a Romano chip. 
Finally we have a vinegar based pulled pork china black rice, red peppers and celery and  a spicy mustard sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bmhughes89 said:
			
		

> Thought it would be nice to share pictures of food. I love plating and would love to see some of your photos as well. Also, If there's already a forum like this or this is in the wrong spot let me know.
> 
> The food is a polenta Napoleon with cheddar cheese, bacon, roasted jalapeños, spring mix, and a bacon balsamic reduction.
> Cheddar sweet potatoes, panko encrusted green beans , roasted chicken breast with a red wine barbecue sauce and a Romano chip.
> Finally we have a vinegar based pulled pork china black rice, red peppers and celery and  a spicy mustard sauce.



Gorgeous, BM!  Thank you!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Bmhughes89 said:


> Thought it would be nice to share pictures of food. I love plating and would love to see some of your photos as well. Also, If there's already a forum like this or this is in the wrong spot let me know.
> 
> The food is a polenta Napoleon with cheddar cheese, bacon, roasted jalapeños, spring mix, and a bacon balsamic reduction.
> Cheddar sweet potatoes, panko encrusted green beans , roasted chicken breast with a red wine barbecue sauce and a Romano chip.
> Finally we have a vinegar based pulled pork china black rice, red peppers and celery and  a spicy mustard sauce.


they say you eat with your eyes first so you owe me a laptop bmh....i've just eaten the screen!what a skill to cook food like that & paint a picture on a plate.....respect man!
i think the idea of a dedicated pics forum is good too.we all like to show off a bit,that's one of the reasons we cook(well it is for me anyway).we could post some of the disasters too á lá "outtake tv" here's some of my recent efforts,from other threads,not as pretty as your's but i'm told they tasted ok:
1)prawn,mussel & scallop fettuccine with saffron,garlic & chilli
2)double ribeye cheeseburger with bacon,cukes,dill potato salad & crisps
3)mussels with crevettes & samphire
4)prawn & chicken yellow thai curry with baby aubergines.courgettes & chilli jasmine rice


----------



## lyndalou

Beautiful photos.


----------



## Zagut

All of those pictures look wonderful.
You guys sure know how to make the food look so good. 
I wish I could do that but I'm lucky if the chow even makes it to a plate. 
The only problem with the photos is that they make me want to eat and eat and eat some more. 
Thanks & Keep up the good work.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Thank you for posting your latest and favorite dishes.

Lovely photos.

Ciao, Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Harry Cobean

*Vietnamese beef*

cooked this tonight:vietnamese beef with rice noodle,sour green mango,peanut,pomegranate & chilli salad


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow, Harry!  You owe me an iPad.

Pass the drool rag!


----------



## Zagut

Stop it!!! 
Just stop posting pictures of wonderful food. 
I'm going to gain a gazillion pounds just looking at these pics. 
Oh well,Might as well go out with a smile on my face.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Dawgluver said:


> Wow, Harry!  You owe me an iPad.
> 
> Pass the drool rag!


thanks dawg,it's on it's way matey.what do you think about a specific photo forum?
if everyone who wanted to posted say one pic a week it'd build up nicely? if we posted the disasters too(i have plenty of those!)it might raise a chuckle too!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Zagut said:


> Stop it!!!
> Just stop posting pictures of wonderful food.
> I'm going to gain a gazillion pounds just looking at these pics.
> Oh well,Might as well go out with a smile on my face.


now you know you don't mean that z! listen,my next few shots are going to be of a glass of water & stick of celery..i eat what i cook!!.actually everything i cook is pretty healthy....lots of fish/seafood,minimal fat/oil,no butter or cream.even the burgers were lean,couple of thin slices of cheese,bacon was grilled & drained on kitchen paper & low fat mayo on the spuds.
keep'ing z!


----------



## Dawgluver

Harry Cobean said:
			
		

> thanks dawg,it's on it's way matey.what do you think about a specific photo forum?
> if everyone who wanted to posted say one pic a week it'd build up nicely? if we posted the disasters too(i have plenty of those!)it might raise a chuckle too!



I think this IS the specific photo forum!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Dawgluver said:


> I think this IS the specific photo forum!


doh!!!


----------



## bakechef

I love looking at food pictures and taking them.  Great job everyone!


----------



## Harry Cobean

bakechef said:


> I love looking at food pictures and taking them.  Great job everyone!


cheers bakie get posting!


----------



## Four String Chef

Not as fancy as ya'lls food but this is the kind of stuff we like to do. Sorry about low pic quality. 

In the castiron is a Coconut Porter Beer Can Chicken. Garlic, rosemary and thyme in the can with the beer. Smoked pablano jerk rub, smoked on mesquite/Apple then finished off with toasted coconut. It was amazing for just catching a buzz and messing around. 

On the pit: Texas style ribs with smoked jap, chipol and habi rub with brown sugar. Red curry wings, sweet green curry wings and some axis brats (sauteed in onion, garlic and beer before hitting the pit). Once again, two 12s of Sierra Nevada Pale and a few friends got this meal out awesome.


----------



## Gravy Queen

That looks fantastic 4 string chef, food doesnt have to be fancy and pics dont have to be either. I often just take a photo with my phone, not the same quality but you can see the food perfectly well!

Love your chicken, I did beer butt chicken once, bit of a bugger getting it in the oven balanced on a can, have you got a proper thingy there for it?

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Four String Chef

Yeah. They are super cheap too. I think they call'em "chicken stands" or something of the likes. We started it in the ground then had to move it to the oven for the coconut shavings. In the oven is good but its always better on a pit or grill, imo. Try tying up the legs to the body and see if it won't stand up for you. Never tried it but I guess it makes sense. Thanks for the feedback.

Cheers


----------



## Andy M.

Bmhughes89 said:


> Thought it would be nice to share pictures of food. I love plating and would love to see some of your photos as well. Also, If there's already a forum like this or this is in the wrong spot let me know...



We agree.  We've been sharing food fotos for a while.  You should check out our Member Photos section.


----------



## roadfix

Here's a photo of my burger I grilled with a bite taken out.


----------



## Zagut

Harry, A glass of water and a stick of celery will still make me hungry and gain weight if they look as good as your pictures. 

I want to take a bite of my monitor when I see great chow.


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:
			
		

> Here's a photo of my burger I grilled with a bite taken out.



I would like a bite of that burger...


----------



## Kylie1969

roadfix said:


> Here's a photo of my burger I grilled with a bite taken out.



That looks amazing


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I would like a bite of that burger...


But if we all bite the same burger we'll get each others cooties.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> But if we all bite the same burger we'll get each others cooties.



This is true.

We just can't all bite it at the same time.  We will take turns.

We should be OK then.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> This is true.
> 
> We just can't all bite it at the same time.  We will take turns.
> 
> We should be OK then.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> But if we all bite the same burger we'll get each others cooties.



Yukky, yes you have a point there Taxy


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Dawgluver said:


> Wow, Harry!  You owe me an iPad.
> 
> Pass the drool rag!


I taught him everything Dawg


----------



## Harry Cobean

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I taught him everything Dawg


this is true dawg,you da boss bro'...see you tuesday,love to her madgesty!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> That looks fantastic 4 string chef, food doesnt have to be fancy and pics dont have to be either. I often just take a photo with my phone, not the same quality but you can see the food perfectly well!
> 
> Love your chicken, I did beer butt chicken once, bit of a bugger getting it in the oven balanced on a can, have you got a proper thingy there for it?
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


i saw them in tkmaxx recently griddled quorn.think they are made by mr barbecue?.perforated tray about the size of a roasting tin with a sticky up thingy bit about the diameter of a beer can.you can either pour whatever liquid you are using in it or put the can in.think they were £7.99


----------



## Harry Cobean

Four String Chef said:


> Not as fancy as ya'lls food but this is the kind of stuff we like to do. Sorry about low pic quality.
> 
> In the castiron is a Coconut Porter Beer Can Chicken. Garlic, rosemary and thyme in the can with the beer. Smoked pablano jerk rub, smoked on mesquite/Apple then finished off with toasted coconut. It was amazing for just catching a buzz and messing around.
> 
> On the pit: Texas style ribs with smoked jap, chipol and habi rub with brown sugar. Red curry wings, sweet green curry wings and some axis brats (sauteed in onion, garlic and beer before hitting the pit). Once again, two 12s of Sierra Nevada Pale and a few friends got this meal out awesome.





roadfix said:


> Here's a photo of my burger I grilled with a bite taken out.



now we're talking....food porn!
hey four string,if i wasn't showing off & taking pics i'd be eating mine straight out of the pan!
nice jobs both!


----------



## Four String Chef

Lol. It's all good stuff.


----------



## Gravy Queen

I'm find these pics far more stimulating than the current book I'm reading (you know the one...)

Roadfix, your burger is amazeballs.

Has Bean - I cant really "do " TKMaxx its a bit scruffy, I can't shop in scruffy shops. I'm royalty you see (deliciously deluded.)


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> I'm find these pics far more stimulating than the current book I'm reading (you know the one...)
> 
> Roadfix, your burger is amazeballs.
> 
> Has Bean - I cant really "do " TKMaxx its a bit scruffy, I can't shop in scruffy shops. I'm royalty you see (deliciously deluded.)


prick me do i not bleed grimy quiff,look,you try being an estate agent in this economy.i'm down to me last couple of mill....i wish


----------



## Bmhughes89

Harry Cobean said:


> thanks dawg,it's on it's way matey.what do you think about a specific photo forum?
> if everyone who wanted to posted say one pic a week it'd build up nicely? if we posted the disasters too(i have plenty of those!)it might raise a chuckle too!



I think this would be a great idea. I can get a lot of pictures from work.


----------



## Harry Cobean

here's tonights offering,bit of a mixture really.asian style pork burgers in pitta with chilli sauce & shoestring oven fries!
just mixed some fish sauce,chilli,garlic,sugar,black pepper & chopped roasted peanuts into some minced pork,shaped into burgers,fried,done!


----------



## Four String Chef

I wish I could upload vids. I've got one of us serve cutting a pizza burger. Two large pies (we went classic motz and basil), a 4lb patty made of local wild boar, Angus and axis (a super trifecta of awesome) and all the fixin's. If you couldn't guess, we used the pies as the bun. IT WAS AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Cobean said:


> thanks dawg,it's on it's way matey.what do you think about a specific photo forum?
> if everyone who wanted to posted say one pic a week it'd build up nicely? if we posted the disasters too(i have plenty of those!)it might raise a chuckle too!



Members have been posting photos of their food in the Member Photos section for years.  Check it out.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Members have been posting photos of their food in the Member Photos section for years.  Check it out.



I wonder if a lot of folks are using the DC app on their iPads, iPhones, Droids, etc.  Unless you go to the site directly, you don't see the photos.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Harry Cobean said:


> here's tonights offering,bit of a mixture really.asian style pork burgers in pitta with chilli sauce & shoestring oven fries!
> just mixed some fish sauce,chilli,garlic,sugar,black pepper & chopped roasted peanuts into some minced pork,shaped into burgers,fried,done!





Chips, Harry, they are chips.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> Chips, Harry, they are chips.


well actually queenie,you old stick in the mud,it says "southern style FRIES" on the mccains bag so......big wheel keep on turnin',proud mary keep on burnin'


----------



## Gravy Queen

Dont go pretending you can read.


----------



## Bmhughes89

Tonight's specials at work. Mussels with Roma tomatoes, garlic, basil, fennel seed and angel hair pasta. And shrimp basil pesto with a white wine lemon butter cream sauce with tomatoes, basil, onion, garlic, and fennel


----------



## Gravy Queen

Looks fantastic and sounds heavenly bm!


----------



## CraigC

Anyone ever wonder how pictures of a chefs food would really look in a cookbook or magazine, if it hadn't been styled?


----------



## Harry Cobean

dinner tonight:grilled whole megrim sole with peas,leaks & smoked bacon in "ceasar salad" butter cooked in the microwave


----------



## Four String Chef

Nice, Harry.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Four String Chef said:


> Nice, Harry.


cheers bud,how's the beard coming along?


----------



## Dawgluver

Harry, luv, methinks you are obsessed with beards.....

Awesome pics, all!


----------



## Four String Chef

Only the ones I can imagine, Harry. My genetics will not allow it.


----------



## Cheryl J

WOW....so many mouth watering dishes here I can't even begin to comment on them all!    I just love looking at food pics....oy....sure makes it hard to plan my shopping list when I'm craving everything posted here.  lol


----------



## Harry Cobean

Dawgluver said:


> Harry, luv, methinks you are obsessed with beards.....
> 
> Awesome pics, all!


i was attacked by one as a child.i'm more to be pitied than despised........


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Spock start the deflector shield and engage the photon torpedoes


----------



## Harry Cobean

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Spock start the deflector shield and engage the photon torpedoes


she canna' take it jim,i tell ya,she canna take much more o' this.....


----------



## Harry Cobean

this evening it was griddled swordfish steak & baby veg ratatouille


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harry Cobean said:


> this evening it was griddled swordfish steak & baby veg ratatouille



Now you have to come to Montana to come cook for us!


----------



## Dawgluver

Harry Cobean said:
			
		

> this evening it was griddled swordfish steak & baby veg ratatouille



Nice!


----------



## Harry Cobean

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now you have to come to Montana to come cook for us!





Dawgluver said:


> Nice!


saving me pennies as fast as i can princess,trying to find someone to bring with too.thanks dawg!


----------



## lyndalou

Harry, You've gotta start posting recipes. These meals look delightful.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

*Harry here*



lyndalou said:


> Harry, You've gotta start posting recipes. These meals look delightful.


hi lynda,i'm over in north wales with bolas & madge on bro's laptop.
thanks!! let me know which you'd like & i'll send 'em up when i get back to manchester & have more time


----------



## Gravy Queen

Butter Bean - where are you getting your fish from it looks so good! And before you ask no I dont have a little friendly fish monger on my doorstep next to the boulangerie.  I have the big old supermercados, but alas no decent fish.

P.S Have fun in North Wales - hope you have your woolly knickers on, give my love to Fairy Bollocks.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Harry, 

The swordfish looks delightful. It is very common over in Puglia and The Iberian Peninsula ... Large catches in the vicinity of Sicila and Puglia ... 

I would like your swordfish recipe too ... 

I always prepare it on skewers, alternating a cube of firm swordfish with a cherry tomato, a clove of garlic and red sweet bell pepper ... I marinate it for 15 mins. in Evoo, Lemon and Fresh Herbs ... 

Grill in broiler section of oven, as we do not have a BBQ in Madrid nor in Puglia ...

Thanks in advance for recipe and give my best to Bolas and his Mrs.

Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> Butter Bean - where are you getting your fish from it looks so good! And before you ask no I dont have a little friendly fish monger on my doorstep next to the boulangerie.  I have the big old supermercados, but alas no decent fish.
> 
> P.S Have fun in North Wales - hope you have your woolly knickers on, give my love to Fairy Bollocks.


told you sweetheart...lurkin' in the freezer with the stray peas & freezer ties....
it was from my local tesco griddled quorn.i sold a house for june who runs the fish counter & tesco have an affinity(get it?!) partnership with my company so she got discount.she knows the fish/seafood i like & sorts out the good stuff for me in return,but this piece was just sitting on the ice winking at me.bought it & chucked it in the freezer.


----------



## Harry Cobean

*Harrys swordfish & ratatouille*



Margi Cintrano said:


> Harry,
> 
> The swordfish looks delightful. It is very common over in Puglia and The Iberian Peninsula ... Large catches in the vicinity of Sicila and Puglia ...
> 
> I would like your swordfish recipe too ...
> Ciao, Margi.


hi margi
i don't have a bbq either,you just need a smoking hot griddle pan as per the photo's.i also believe that nothing is cast in stone & recipes/cook books are for guidance/inspiration only.if you like more garlic,add more...if you don't like courgettes,leave 'em out....if you haven't got fresh use tinned tomatoes etc etc
a)garlic,chilli,shallots,aubergines,courgettes & tomatoes as per photo.
b)fresh basil,oil of choice,sea salt & ground black pepper to taste
c)firm fish of choice
peel & slice the shallots & garlic.
slice the chilli on the diagonal(looks pretty that way!)discard/leave in the seeds depending what heat you want.
pour a couple of glugs of oil(i used greek evoo)into a COLD saucepan.
chuck in the shallots,garlic,chilli
bring to the heat & when shallots etc start to "fizz",turn down the heat.you want to sweat not brown them.
slice the baby aubergines/courgettes in half lengthways(or chunks if using full size) & toss in the pan with shallots etc,turn up the heat,stir for a few mins to coat with the flavoured oil.
chuck in the whole cherry toms or tinned toms,stir,add black pepper.
if using fresh toms wait for them to pop then turn down heat,put lid on & gently simmer til veg are cooked but STILL FIRM.it may get a bit dry if using fresh toms so just add a bit of water if this happens
taste,add salt,taste again,add torn basil,stir,turn off heat,put lid on.leave for flavours to develope.best served warm not hot,also delish cold.
get your griddle pan smoking hot.
lightly oil/season fish & whack on the griddle
quarter turn fish after 1 minute to get criss/cross marking
after another minute turn fish over & repeat.
obviously timings for fish depends on thickness,how well done you like it etc etc
that's it,done.....takes 30 mins from start to finish...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is easy!  Thanks, Harry!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Harry: Thanks so much for the Sword Fish Recipe*

  Looks divine, and I can purchase some fresh Sword Fish from the fishermen direct over in Puglia ... Cannot wait to get there already. I am leaving 7am Friday ... Need a break from the Madrid´s Desert like climate ... I am Daughter of Neptune ( the God of the Sea ). 

Have a lovely wkend and I shall let you know how the grilled sword fish turns out ... all the ingredients are easy available throughout the Mediterranean too ... 

All my kindest and thanks again,
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## Harry Cobean

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is easy!  Thanks, Harry!





Margi Cintrano said:


> Looks divine, and I can purchase some fresh Sword Fish from the fishermen direct over in Puglia ... Cannot wait to get there already. I am leaving 7am Friday ... Need a break from the Madrid´s Desert like climate ... I am Daughter of Neptune ( the God of the Sea ).
> 
> Have a lovely wkend and I shall let you know how the grilled sword fish turns out ... all the ingredients are easy available throughout the Mediterranean too ...
> 
> All my kindest and thanks again,
> Margi. Ciao.


no,no,no....thank you both,an absolute pleasure to be of sevice,as always,ladies!


----------



## Harry Cobean

*Minced pork stuffed baby squid*

tonights offering:minced pork stuffed baby squid baked in apple balsamico/white wine with saffron rice:


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Harry,

I love Mallorcan Stuffed Squid ... Had put a recipe in the Fish Section a few months ago. 

Looks quite tasty.
Have nice wkend.
Margaux.


----------



## Addie

Margi Cintrano said:


> Looks divine, and I can purchase some fresh Sword Fish from the fishermen direct over in Puglia ... Cannot wait to get there already. I am leaving 7am Friday ... Need a break from the Madrid´s Desert like climate ... *I am Daughter of Neptune ( the God of the Sea ). *
> 
> Have a lovely wkend and I shall let you know how the grilled sword fish turns out ... all the ingredients are easy available throughout the Mediterranean too ...
> 
> All my kindest and thanks again,
> Margi. Ciao.


 
I cannot live inland. I have to be near the sea. I would be the perfect beach bum if it were legal.


----------



## Harry Cobean

fancy food phase over,time for some real grub:
griddled pork chop,mashed spuds,roasted corn,hot cherry chillies & cold beer!


----------



## Addie

Harry, that is called "Comfort Food." Go for it.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Addie said:


> Harry, that is called "Comfort Food." Go for it.


too true addie,felt like i'd had a big hug when i'd finished!!


----------



## Addie

Harry Cobean said:


> too true addie,felt like i'd had a big hug when i'd finished!!


 
Kind of like a big bowl of barley beef stew waiting for you on a cold winter night.  It warms the cockles of your heart.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Loving the pics Hazzers. I find pics really liven a thread up. I like your manly mash comfort grub one, quite a meal for one so camp.


----------



## luckytrim

Chicken Pie


----------



## luckytrim

Carrot Cake w/ Blueberries


----------



## luckytrim

Chicken and Waffles, Amish way !


----------



## luckytrim

Eggplant Parmigiana


----------



## Mrs_Krock

I've made a home made beef chili and it was to die for! Served it up with a little boiled potato and sour cream!


----------



## Rocklobster

Breakfast Sandwich


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Truly edible  photos and especially the Baked Eggplant ... 

Have lovely summer,
Ciao,
Margaux.


----------



## Cheryl J

Amazing photos.  I'm cyberly tasting every single one of them - especially the eggplant and the chicken pie, but they all look so tasty!


----------



## Harry Cobean

oh my oh my lucky,krocky & rocky....deelish.i feel a DC cookbook coming on's!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> Loving the pics Hazzers. I find pics really liven a thread up. I like your manly mash comfort grub one, quite a meal for one so camp.


ahhh ahahhh ahhhh jungle queen.....beats chest(which is considerably more hairy after eating that) & swings off into jungle......


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Summer Sensationals*

 Exotic Natural Fruit Beverages ...

This photo is also in one of my Photo Albums ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Summer On The Adriatic*

From Margaux Cintrano:

Shellfish and Seafood Arborio ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Autumn Roast*

By: Margaux Cintrano ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Autumn Crevettes in Bisque*

From: Margaux Cintrano ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Italian Mexican Fusion Lasagne*

By: Margaux Cintrano ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Classic Empanadas*

By: Margaux Alexandria

Left:  Dessert Tres Leches 

Right:  Appetiser Empanadas


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Refreshing Summery Salad & Ceviche*

By: Margaux Cintrano

1) Beet and Orange Salad in vinaigrette Evoo & Jeréz Sherry 

2) Classic Take on Mexican Ceviche with Shrimp


----------



## Gravy Queen

My oh my Margarita!! Such wonderful pics. I'm not worthy.


----------



## Harry Cobean

just finished eating tonights offering:fried fivespice/sesame duck breast finished in the oven with a prawn & scallop skewer.as inspired by buckytoms surf & turf the other night.duck was nice & pink too!


----------



## Cheryl J

Great looking grillin' again, Harry!  Yummm....!   Margi - OMGosh, your photos are magazine quality.  Beautiful!


----------



## TATTRAT

Sorry for the crappy quality of pics. . . cell phone doesn't do compared to my dslr...

Smoked tenderloin board, with garlic roasted veggies, potatoes, and shallot frazzles. Was also served with stone ground mustard infused with rosemary oil.







Sorbet trio(pissed the chocolate fan fell)





A couple proper shots

Foie on toasted brioche with Sauternes apricot jam






Tequila Lime shrimp, with Cilantro Avo salsa, tortilla crisp






Beer and a "Dog"






Salmon mousse, endive, green apple gelee






Butter Poached Lobster Salad on Pickled Cabbage Slaw w/ Tarragon Vinaigrette


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality of pics. . . cell phone doesn't do compared to my dslr...
> 
> Smoked tenderloin board, with garlic roasted veggies, potatoes, and shallot frazzles. Was also served with stone ground mustard infused with rosemary oil.
> 
> Sorbet trio(pissed the chocolate fan fell)
> 
> Foie on toasted brioche with Sauternes apricot jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tequila Lime shrimp, with Cilantro Avo salsa, tortilla crisp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer and a "Dog"
> 
> Salmon mousse, endive, green apple gelee
> 
> Butter Poached Lobster Salad on Pickled Cabbage Slaw w/ Tarragon Vinaigrette



Here's my order!  Would love to try these.  Thanks, Tatt!


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality of pics. . . cell phone doesn't do compared to my dslr...
> 
> Smoked tenderloin board, with garlic roasted veggies, potatoes, and shallot frazzles. Was also served with stone ground mustard infused with rosemary oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorbet trio(pissed the chocolate fan fell)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple proper shots
> 
> Foie on toasted brioche with Sauternes apricot jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tequila Lime shrimp, with Cilantro Avo salsa, tortilla crisp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer and a "Dog"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon mousse, endive, green apple gelee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butter Poached Lobster Salad on Pickled Cabbage Slaw w/ Tarragon Vinaigrette


i am humbled tatt,truly outstanding,nice job(s)!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Tatt: Stunner Photos & Very Innovative Plates*

  Tatt, Buon Giorno, 

Thanks for posting your lovely plates ... Very innovative.

Have a lovely summer,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Rattatatat! Your pics are amazeballs. And never ever apologise for the quality from your mobile phone, doesnt matter, I take pics with my phone all the time, great for just catching a quick shot.  Your other pics are of professional quality - a pleasure to peruse!!

Horny Mungbean - loving your surf and turf. I do like duck chesticles.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Gravy Queen,

Thank you for your compliment ... Same here ... 

Margarita: many Spaniards call me Margarita because they cannot pronounce Margaux ( which they mis.pronounce and call me MAR GAUS ! Horrendous ... ) So, I Spell it MARGOT when in Madrid ... 

Summer Vacation Plans ? 

Have a lovely summer,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> Rattatatat! Your pics are amazeballs. And never ever apologise for the quality from your mobile phone, doesnt matter, I take pics with my phone all the time, great for just catching a quick shot.  Your other pics are of professional quality - a pleasure to peruse!!
> 
> Horny Mungbean - loving your surf and turf. I do like duck chesticles.


good afternoon your magnificence,you are truly gracious in your favours & bounty(that'd be a ta chook!)
i too enjoy the delights of a plump breast on occasion.....


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonights offering/meal was malaysian rendang curry with home made spicy pork balls,potatoes & turmeric rice.took the heat off the dial with the chillies,needed to...it's so  bl**dy cold & wet here again...ahh well the curry warmed me up!


----------



## taxlady

That looks really yummy Harry. I gotta learn to make proper curries.


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> That looks really yummy Harry. I gotta learn to make proper curries.


thanks tax!they really are easy,one pot wonders.only complicated bit with the rendang is that it is quite a dry curry so you have to watch the reduction.it can go from liquid to bone dry in seconds.i thicken/add flavour to mine with roasted coconut which is simps.just spread some dessicated coconut on an oven tray & roast until it starts to take a bit of colour.


----------



## TATTRAT

Harry Cobean said:


> thanks tax!they really are easy,one pot wonders.only complicated bit with the rendang is that it is quite a dry curry so you have to watch the reduction.it can go from liquid to bone dry in seconds.i thicken/add flavour to mine with roasted coconut which is simps.just spread some dessicated coconut on an oven tray & roast until it starts to take a bit of colour.



YUM! SOUNDS LOVELY!


here are a few more...

Some assorted flatbread pizzas and what not, offered daily at one of my DC accounts:







Rosemary, dijon leg of lamb, offered as a lunch in the Daily Fare at another(our newest DC account)






Our typical deli board/selection, offered at all but one of the units. People mix and pick what ever they want, typically 8 types of bread on offer, as well as daily specials. . . also, Paninnis.











Gotta have dessert:











These were a little bit bigger than a quarter. . .one bite Tahitian Vanilla, with lemon buttercream.


----------



## Kylie1969

Margi and Tatt...brilliant photos


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> YUM! SOUNDS LOVELY!
> here are a few more...
> 
> Some assorted flatbread pizzas and what not, offered daily at one of my DC accounts:


cheers tatt,but i couldn't do what you do! outstanding work T!
last nights dinner:pork steak souvlaki,chilli/parsley spaghetti squash & flat green beans baked in tomato/anchovy sauce:


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Thanks Kylie.
Ciao,  Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Tatt: Divine Desserts*

Thanks for posting your divine desserts ... they are gorgeous. 

Ciao, 
Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight it was:rock lobsters double dipped oven fried chicken with potato/celeriac(celery root) mash & chilli oil marinaded griddled aubergines with thai hot chilli sauce:


----------



## Harry Cobean

and for tonight:
diamond scored squid,jumbo prawns & sliced chicken thighs stirfried  with brocolli,asparagus,garlic,chilli,ginger,soy sauce & sesame  seeds,pak choi steamed with oyster sauce.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Harry Cobean said:


> tonight it was:rock lobsters double dipped oven fried chicken with potato/celeriac(celery root) mash & chilli oil marinaded griddled aubergines with thai hot chilli sauce:




I just spent ages looking for the rock lobster....................duh

All looking good there Hippy Moonbeam.


----------



## lifesaver

Everyones dishes are lovely!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> I just spent ages looking for the rock lobster....................duh
> 
> All looking good there Hippy Moonbeam.


murkey buckets oh wondrous glittering quartz!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That looks good enough to eat, Harry!


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks delicious Harry, as always!!!  I would love to come have dinner at your house - a bit far, though.  haha

Wonderful looking photos, all.


----------



## Harry Cobean

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That looks good enough to eat, Harry!





Cheryl J said:


> Looks delicious Harry, as always!!!  I would love to come have dinner at your house - a bit far, though.  haha
> 
> Wonderful looking photos, all.


thanks ladies. maybe i'll come & see you C!i am in desperate need of some sun so i've told pf i'm saving me pennies to come visiting.bet south california is a zillion miles from montana tho'.that's one of the great things about our tiny l'il island...you can drive from top to bottom in less than a day


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Harry Cobean said:


> cheers tatt,but i couldn't do what you do! outstanding work T!
> last nights dinner:pork steak souvlaki,chilli/parsley spaghetti squash & flat green beans baked in tomato/anchovy sauce:



Harry, I hate you. 
I think I'll never get back to this thread, every time I feel the need to run into the kitchen and start cooking and eating (not necessarily in that order)!


----------



## msmofet

(I cheated and use poach pods for the next 2)


----------



## msmofet

I am born and raise Jersey (not _joisey_ Bucky LOL) girl. 

My take on an Italian Hero (Hormel Genoa Salami, Dak Imported Ham, Provolone, Red Leaf Lettuce, Tomato, Red Onion, Oil, Red Wine Vinegar, Italian Herbs and Spices) on a sesame seed roll. (I sometimes add cappocola (gobbaghoul as my old Italian aunts and uncles and mom said it LOL) and/or pepperoni to it)











My take on Cheese steak - broiled flank steak on a sesame seed long roll with melted Muenster and yellow American cheese, fried onions, mushrooms, red and green bell peppers.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Luca Lazzari said:


> Harry, I hate you.
> I think I'll never get back to this thread, every time I feel the need to run into the kitchen and start cooking and eating (not necessarily in that order)!


whoa now luca,we've only just got you back from the jaws of disaster.i'd cook it before you eat it...run out of wigs too so no back up this time!
cheers bud!


----------



## Harry Cobean

food porn MsM,pure & simple food porn,hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Luca: You´re Lucky You Are Running Into Kitch*

Seafood and Shellfish Lasagne ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Harry: Bikini Operation Time*

Soft Shell Crab Salad without Mayonnaise ...


----------



## msmofet

Harry Cobean said:


> food porn MsM,pure & simple food porn,hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


 Thank you HC.

Check my food album on my profile.


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Thank you HC.
> 
> Check my food album on my profile.


okey schmokey,it's coming up to 5pm here so i need to do some cooking,your pics have made me hungreeeeeeeeeee! i'll take a toot later msm


----------



## Harry Cobean

this evening boys & girls i cooked:sliced gressingham duck breast,sugarsnap peas,baby  corn,garlic,chilli,ginger & california almonds stir fried in chinese  five spice & soy sauce with steamed choi sum,sesame seeds &  chilli sauce


----------



## msmofet

Harry Cobean said:


> this evening boys & girls i cooked:sliced gressingham duck breast,sugarsnap peas,baby corn,garlic,chilli,ginger & california almonds stir fried in chinese five spice & soy sauce with steamed choi sum,sesame seeds & chilli sauce


 
Looks wonderful. I also cook asian inspired dishes.


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Looks wonderful. I also cook asian inspired dishes.


high praise indeed m,thank you


----------



## lifesaver

msmofet said:


> (I cheated and use poach pods for the next 2)


 

Oh My Lord! that food looks so wonderful. I want to live next door to you and hire you to cook for dh and I.


----------



## Harry Cobean

lifesaver said:


> Oh My Lord! that food looks so wonderful. I want to live next door to you and hire you to cook for dh and I.


live next door to her lifesaver? i've asked her to marry me...she said no....can't say i blame her!


----------



## msmofet

Sweet and sour pork






Sesame chicken











Sub Gum Chicken Chow Mein






Fried Rice


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> Oh My Lord! that food looks so wonderful. I want to live next door to you and hire you to cook for dh and I.


 

Thank you LS I would love that!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Sweet and sour pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sesame chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub Gum Chicken Chow Mein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fried Rice


all fabarooney m,but that sesame chicken looks particularly droolworthy!!


----------



## lifesaver

Harry Cobean said:


> live next door to her lifesaver? i've asked her to marry me...she said no....can't say i blame her!


----------



## lifesaver

I like those little egg holders! so cute!


----------



## msmofet

Harry Cobean said:


> all fabarooney m,but that sesame chicken looks particularly droolworthy!!


 
Thank you HC!



lifesaver said:


> I like those little egg holders! so cute!


 Got the egg cups from amazon


----------



## Cheryl J

msmofet - ooooh, my goodness - you're killin' me here!  Wonderful pics.  Amazing looking food.  And I love your little egg cups, too, those are so cute!


----------



## msmofet

harry cobean said:


> i am humbled tatt,truly outstanding,nice job(s)!


 


harry cobean said:


> tonights offering/meal was malaysian rendang curry with home made spicy pork balls,potatoes & turmeric rice.took the heat off the dial with the chillies,needed to...it's so bl**dy cold & wet here again...ahh well the curry warmed me up!


 


tattrat said:


> yum! Sounds lovely!
> 
> 
> Here are a few more...
> 
> Some assorted flatbread pizzas and what not, offered daily at one of my dc accounts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosemary, dijon leg of lamb, offered as a lunch in the daily fare at another(our newest dc account)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our typical deli board/selection, offered at all but one of the units. People mix and pick what ever they want, typically 8 types of bread on offer, as well as daily specials. . . Also, paninnis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta have dessert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were a little bit bigger than a quarter. . .one bite tahitian vanilla, with lemon buttercream.


 


harry cobean said:


> cheers tatt,but i couldn't do what you do! Outstanding work t!
> Last nights dinner:pork steak souvlaki,chilli/parsley spaghetti squash & flat green beans baked in tomato/anchovy sauce:


 


harry cobean said:


> tonight it was:rock lobsters double dipped oven fried chicken with potato/celeriac(celery root) mash & chilli oil marinaded griddled aubergines with thai hot chilli sauce:


 


harry cobean said:


> and for tonight:
> Diamond scored squid,jumbo prawns & sliced chicken thighs stirfried with brocolli,asparagus,garlic,chilli,ginger,soy sauce & sesame seeds,pak choi steamed with oyster sauce.


oh my lord i want some of everything!!


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> msmofet - ooooh, my goodness - you're killin' me here! Wonderful pics. Amazing looking food. And I love your little egg cups, too, those are so cute!


 Thank you so much.


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> oh my lord i want some of everything!!


does the sun shine where you live M? it does? fine...i'll deliver!!


----------



## msmofet

Harry Cobean said:


> does the sun shine where you live M? it does? fine...i'll deliver!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


>


i'm on me way...........!


----------



## Kylie1969

MS, I have just been looking back at all your meals, they are amazing 

Thank you for showing us


----------



## TATTRAT

Ok, you can scale it way down, but you will get the general idea. This is one of my faves, Hawaiian style Garlic Shrimp:

mise en place:

Ginger, garlic, carrot, onion, peppers, crushed red pepper, 







Hot wok(in this case a tilt skillet), but a wok is ideal. . .toast the ginger, and then the garlic, brown a little, add crushed red pepper:











Add in Shrimp. SHELL ON is best(though it makes for messier eating, it adds more flavor and the sauce gets in between the shell and the shrimp):






Add about 3 Longboard lagers, add in veggies, butter, and steam until shrimp are done. if doing in large batches, pull shrimp when they are about 3min from being done, the carry over heat will take care of the rest:






Serve with rice, or Mac salad, and some lemon, or lime







Cheap and cheerful. A nice change from just "Old Bay Peel and Eats".


----------



## Kylie1969

That looks amazing Tatt


----------



## Harry Cobean

stunning tatt!!
"Add in Shrimp. SHELL ON is best(though it makes for messier eating, it  adds more flavor and the sauce gets in between the shell and the  shrimp)"
it's the only way matey...all the taste is in the head.i suck the contents out after eating the tail meat...reckon the best bit of a lobster is the tomalley? tamale? in the head....and of course the coral & brown meat in a cooked crab!! mind you i also prefer chicken/turkey thighs/drummers to breast meat....that's where the flavour is & it's all about the flavour in my book,'innit tatt?


----------



## Gravy Queen

Fab photos Rattatatat - I can almost smell those prawns!

Wipes drool off keyboard.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> Fab photos Rattatatat - I can almost smell those prawns!


that's the mersey hunny bunz


----------



## Addie

Harry Cobean said:


> stunning tatt!!
> "Add in Shrimp. SHELL ON is best(though it makes for messier eating, it adds more flavor and the sauce gets in between the shell and the shrimp)"
> it's the only way matey...all the taste is in the head.i suck the contents out after eating the tail meat...reckon the best bit of a lobster is the tomalley? tamale? in the head....and of course the coral & brown meat in a cooked crab!! mind you i also prefer chicken/turkey thighs/drummers to breast meat....that's where the flavour is & it's all about the flavour in my book,'innit tatt?


 
It might be all about the flavor, but I don't want to spend my meal time working for my food. Take the shells off in the kitchen please. And the heads. I also don't want my food staring at me. It gives me guilt! And the correct spelling is tamale. You had it right the second time. If you really want flavor, ask for female lobsters and hope they have some roe inside. They are smaller, but sweeter. If the roe is on the outside, they have to be tossed back into the ocean. At least here in New England.


----------



## Dawgluver

Actually, Addie, Harry had it right the first time in reference to lobsters, unless he's cooking them Mexican style.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Dawgluver said:


> Actually, Addie, Harry had it right the first time in reference to lobsters, unless he's cooking them Mexican style.


"a rose by any other name smells as sweet" but you're right dawg.mexican lobster? oh,i get it....tamale's!! i did order lobster when i was on holiday in cancun once.very different beast to our lobsters & your maine lobsters,no claws as such but a lot more tail meat.some of the flights i've taken have landed at bangor maine airport to refuel etc.you could order lobsters by the case to be picked up on the return journey.yum,good lobsters!!


----------



## Addie

Harry Cobean said:


> "a rose by any other name smells as sweet" but you're right dawg.mexican lobster? oh,i get it....tamale's!! i did order lobster when i was on holiday in cancun once.very different beast to our lobsters & your maine lobsters,no claws as such but a lot more tail meat.some of the flights i've taken have landed at bangor maine airport to refuel etc.you could order lobsters by the case to be picked up on the return journey.yum,good lobsters !!


 
We here in Boston and points south call them Atlantic lobsters. From NH and further north they call them Maine lobsters. Same lobsters, same ocean waters. Maine does almost twice the business in lobsters than southern New England does. That's because the waters in Maine are much colder. Lobsters prefer cold water. The lobster you had in Cancun are called Rock lobsters. I would imagine that your lobsters if caught up by the Hebrides or along the coast of Scotland would taste the same as "Maine" lobsters.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Addie said:


> We here in Boston and points south call them Atlantic lobsters. From NH and further north they call them Maine lobsters. Same lobsters, same ocean waters. Maine does almost twice the business in lobsters than southern New England does. That's because the waters in Maine are much colder. Lobsters prefer cold water. The lobster you had in Cancun are called Rock lobsters. I would imagine that your lobsters if caught up by the Hebrides or along the coast of Scotland would taste the same as "Maine" lobsters.


interesting addie.you are also right on the taste.the lobsters from scottish waters are almost identical to the maine lobsters in size & taste.as you say,due to the deep,icy cold,crystal clear waters.i think all cold ocean seafood/fish tastes better than it's warm water cousin.they grow more slowly & don't get as big as they do in the warm water.the flavour of the maine(and no doubt boston)lobsters & scottish lobsters was far superior IMO to the rock lobsters as you call them.scottish crabs,particularly orkney crabs are hard to beat too!!


----------



## taxlady

We have some pretty darn good lobsters here in New Brunswick and Québec.


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> We have some pretty darn good lobsters here in New Brunswick and Québec.


without a doubt tax,once again it's the cold,deep & clear waters that do it.that's the common denominator imo.i won't ask about your crabs....oops,sorry,just did!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

cooked this tonight,inspired by a triple d episode that visited a seaside restaurant overlooking the ocean in the boston,maine,chesapeake bay type area of the states:harry's cornmeal double dredged,fried,tilapia,king scallops,squid & prawns with oven fries,coleslaw & icy cold beer


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wow!  That looks great Harry!  Love that seafood!


----------



## Kylie1969

That really does look sensational H 

We get really nice lobsters from our Australian waters too


----------



## msmofet

Looks good HC


----------



## Gravy Queen

Mersey kippers! Yuck!


----------



## Harry Cobean

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wow!  That looks great Harry!  Love that seafood!





Kylie1969 said:


> That really does look sensational H
> 
> We get really nice lobsters from our Australian waters too


thank you ladies.everyone seems to be very proud of their lobsters....but no one seems to be mentioning their crabs..................!!


----------



## Mrs_Krock

I made a pound cake with raspberry jam and chocolate buttercream! Not sliced into it yet because it's for work tomorrow, fingers crossed it tastes good


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Looks good HC


cheers M!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Mrs_Krock said:


> I made a pound cake with raspberry jam and chocolate buttercream! Not sliced into it yet because it's for work tomorrow, fingers crossed it tastes good


looking good mrs K!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> Mersey kippers! Yuck!


well they're your kippers queenie


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Classic Queen Elizabeth Coronation Chicken Salad*

Recipe is in the Chicken Section with Photo ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Shellfish Paella*

Shellfish Paella by Margaux Cintrano ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

harry's step by step paella with chicken thighs,belly pork,fresh chorizo,prawns,crevettes & mussels cooke in a natty paella/tagine combo


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> thank you ladies.everyone seems to be very proud of their lobsters....but no one seems to be mentioning their crabs..................!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Last nights tea






Steve made a homemade Chicken Schnitzel and baked potatoes...it all tasted lovely!


----------



## Kylie1969

Mrs_Krock said:


> I made a pound cake with raspberry jam and chocolate buttercream! Not sliced into it yet because it's for work tomorrow, fingers crossed it tastes good



That looks fantastic Kel 

Brilliant job!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm eating at everyone elses house tonight.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm eating at everyone elses house tonight.



Me too!  If we could only invent teleportation, we'd have it made.


----------



## Harry Cobean

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm eating at everyone elses house tonight.





Zhizara said:


> Me too!  If we could only invent teleportation, we'd have it made.


i'm only 15 mins from manchester airport,get on a plane,i'll pick you up,summer has arrived here at last too..82f rest of this week....you're bringing the wine!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harry Cobean said:


> i'm only 15 mins from manchester airport,get on a plane,i'll pick you up,summer has arrived here at last too..82f rest of this week....you're bringing the wine!!



But, I'm 28 hours away...


----------



## msmofet

Harry Cobean said:


> i'm only 15 mins from manchester airport,get on a plane,i'll pick you up,summer has arrived here at last too..82f rest of this week....you're bringing the wine!!


 Can you send me 4 tickets?


----------



## TATTRAT

Harry Cobean said:


> i'm only 15 mins from manchester airport,get on a plane,i'll pick you up,summer has arrived here at last too..82f rest of this week....you're bringing the wine!!



If you also except the son of a Sheffielder, Big and tattooed, I'll be there! I 'll bring the wine, you bring me some Crabbies Ginger beer?


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> If you also except the son of a Sheffielder, Big and tattooed, I'll be there! I 'll bring the wine, you bring me some Crabbies Ginger beer?


son of a sheffielder eh? bring some knives too tatt,sheffield steel is legendary!! always have crabbies in the fridge(next to the prawnies...sheesh),think i've mentioned before they've brought out a "reserve" tatt,my oh my it's spiky!! see you at arrivals bud!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But, I'm 28 hours away...





msmofet said:


> Can you send me 4 tickets?


@ pf well get your skates on princess
@ msm you think i'm rockefeller maybe? i said pick you up not pay for your flights...suppose you want an upgrade to vip too..............


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonights offering a massive(nearly 4lb) orkney crab from the deep,icy cold,crystal clear waters off the scottish coast.imo the best seafood in the world."built in scotland from girders"as the scots say!!can't take any credit for this one as it was already cooked when i bought it....too perfection.
"now't fancy thar knowest" as they say oop north in lancashire just the crab,nutcrackers,crusty baguette & an ice cold muscadet,heaven on a plate!!


----------



## TATTRAT

Good lord, yes. That looks like a perfect dinner.


----------



## Twixmixy

From a photoshoot I did at a local restaurant. I have a passion for food and cooking, but I LOVE being able to capture it and represent it well.

Love seeing all the other photos! So much talent here


----------



## msmofet

Twixmixy said:


> From a photoshoot I did at a local restaurant. I have a passion for food and cooking, but I LOVE being able to capture it and represent it well.
> 
> Love seeing all the other photos! So much talent here


 Wonderful picture. Please tell me what is on the plate. It looks so good.


----------



## Twixmixy

I didn't create the dish, but it's a cut of steak (not sure which - I'm not that good yet! ) with crab cakes and a fresh corn veggie selection. Of course some greenery to make the plate pop


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> Good lord, yes. That looks like a perfect dinner.


only £5 from tesco & club card points too,every little 'elps tatt....every little 'elps!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Twixmixy said:


> I didn't create the dish, but it's a cut of steak (not sure which - I'm not that good yet! ) with crab cakes and a fresh corn veggie selection. Of course some greenery to make the plate pop


you'll get there twix,surf & turf.....mmmmm(in a homer simpson stylee) nice!
welcome to dc from a warm & sunny(for once!!) manchester uk


----------



## TATTRAT

Harry Cobean said:


> only £5 from tesco & club card points too,every little 'elps tatt....every little 'elps!!



5 quid isn't bad at all! I liked your statement about Scottish seafood too, I couldn't agree more. Scotland,and Ireland are finally getting the recognition they deserve for top notch seafood.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Classic Greek Lamb Souvlaki*

Photo by Margaux Cintrano


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Ms. Mofet,

Lovely photos ...

Ciao, 
Margaux.


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> 5 quid isn't bad at all! I liked your statement about Scottish seafood too, I couldn't agree more. Scotland,and Ireland are finally getting the recognition they deserve for top notch seafood.


hey tatt,i've got the bbc news on the telly in the background & i kid you not that a recent survey has shown that the orkney islanders are the happiest people in the uk.they haven't got to the bit yet that tells you why.let you know.looking at that baby i reckon it's got something to do with all that deeeelicious seafood.probably be something boring like they get more hours sunshine a day or something....hang about,,,,crab AND sunshine?.....heaven!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Margaux´s Lunch: Classic Greek Chicken & Lemon Marmalade*

Photo by: Margaux Cintrano


----------



## TATTRAT

Harry Cobean said:


> hey tatt,i've got the bbc news on the telly in the background & i kid you not that a recent survey has shown that the orkney islanders are the happiest people in the uk.they haven't got to the bit yet that tells you why.let you know.looking at that baby i reckon it's got something to do with all that deeeelicious seafood.probably be something boring like they get more hours sunshine a day or something....hang about,,,,crab AND sunshine?.....heaven!!



for an Island nation, It's hard to believe that the UK has always been thought of as just meat and potato. We aren't just talking jellied eels, cockles, and periwinkles, anymore when it comes to the UK, and seafood! lol


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> for an Island nation, It's hard to believe that the UK has always been thought of as just meat and potato. We aren't just talking jellied eels, cockles, and periwinkles, anymore when it comes to the UK, and seafood! lol


the average brit doesn't eat enough fish/seafood which is unbelievable bearing in mind we are an island/seafaring nation with some of the cleanest,best stocked & most productive waters in the world.quality of the seafood/fish speaks for itself which is why spain,portugal,italy & the rest of mainland europe import so much of our catch.is there anything finer than a scottish langoustine?
stop press,stop press...they don't know why the orkney islanders are so happy....they just are apparently.i still reckon it's their crabs......!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

don't know what it's called.made it up as i went along.mussel,chorizo,tomato,pepper,garlic & chilli thingy with bread,beer & the paella lady from sunday,sitting in the sun............


----------



## msmofet

Margi Cintrano said:


> Ms. Mofet,
> 
> Lovely photos ...
> 
> Ciao,
> Margaux.


 Thank you Margi. You photos are wonderful also.


----------



## TATTRAT

The top is a tagine, but the base is a cast iron skillet. . . so, its a Country Tagine 

What ever you wanna call it, it looks delish.


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> The top is a tagine, but the base is a cast iron skillet. . . so, its a Country Tagine
> 
> What ever you wanna call it, it looks delish.


country tagine? i'm likin' it tatt!right....need to get back to paella lady.......


----------



## Twixmixy

*Dinner last night*

Tasty Tuesday! Dinner from last night...






















#FoodPorn


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That all looks really good, I love prosciutto and cantaloupe.


----------



## Cheryl J

Twixmixy - looks scrumptious!  Great photos.


----------



## Twixmixy

Cheryl J said:


> Twixmixy - looks scrumptious!  Great photos.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> That all looks really good, I love prosciutto and cantaloupe.



Thank you! Making hummus today - pictures tomorrow


----------



## msmofet




----------



## Souvlaki

Margi Cintrano said:


> Photo by: Margaux Cintrano



MORNING! 

That is one beautiful photo of a yummy dish , i love chicken and lemon and honey,  
thanks for the idea Margi
i think this is going to be on my menu today


----------



## TATTRAT

Sorry for the crappy quality pics


Mediterranean lamb kebabs, with hericot vert, and Chilled Bulgar salad






Horseradish Rubbed Mako Shark, grilled and basted with Lime, and served with Chimichurri
Tomatillo Jasmin Rice, and Roasted veg






Apple Cider, bruised Sage marinated Berkshire pork chop, pork belly collards, Roasted garlic smashed spuds, roasted veggies, natural pan jus







Sesame crusted Ahi tuna on won ton crisp, ginger soy glaze






Curry chicken in bouchette w/grape and micro cilantro






Wagyu Beef, Herb roasted Fingerlings, Hericot Vert w/browned butter, Shiraz demi redux


----------



## TATTRAT

OH, Dessert:

3 bite Ricotta mousse with clover honey and lavender with seasonal maserated berries


----------



## Harry Cobean

Twixmixy said:


> Tasty Tuesday! Dinner from last night...
> #FoodPorn


is there any other type............?!!
nice work twix.keep 'em coming!


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


>


all fab as always msm but this is the one i'm going to print & frame!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality pics
> 
> 
> Mediterranean lamb kebabs, with hericot vert, and Chilled Bulgar salad
> 
> 
> 
> Horseradish Rubbed Mako Shark, grilled and basted with Lime, and served with Chimichurri
> Tomatillo Jasmin Rice, and Roasted veg
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Cider, bruised Sage marinated Berkshire pork chop, pork belly collards, Roasted garlic smashed spuds, roasted veggies, natural pan jus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sesame crusted Ahi tuna on won ton crisp, ginger soy glaze
> 
> 
> 
> Curry chicken in bouchette w/grape and micro cilantro
> 
> 
> 
> Wagyu Beef, Herb roasted Fingerlings, Hericot Vert w/browned butter, Shiraz demi redux





TATTRAT said:


> OH, Dessert:
> 
> 3 bite Ricotta mousse with clover honey and lavender with seasonal maserated berries


and dessert too......killer tatt,killer!! nice marks on the chop tatt!


----------



## Harry Cobean

last night's late lunch/early dinner.hot & humid here so skipped lunch yesterday.spit roast corn fed guinea fowl with half a head of garlic/lemon thyme up it's bum,new potato & dill salad,hot cherry peppers & pickled cukes.this years crop fresh garlic from bro' bolas's garden,spuds & herbs from the potato growing bags/herb garden at the entrance to my apartment.spuds were so fresh they still had a pulse!!
off to casa bolas/madge for a few days gardening,eatin',drinkin' & sun worshippin' later this evening so catch up/more pics next week upon my return......play nicely!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Twixmixy said:


> From a photoshoot I did at a local restaurant. I have a passion for food and cooking, but I LOVE being able to capture it and represent it well.
> 
> Love seeing all the other photos! So much talent here



Wonderful photography


----------



## Kylie1969

Margi Cintrano said:


> Photo by Margaux Cintrano



Looks fabulous Margi


----------



## Kylie1969

Brilliant!!



Twixmixy said:


> Tasty Tuesday! Dinner from last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #FoodPorn


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry, your guinea fowl looks amazing


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Harry, your guinea fowl looks amazing


cheers ears! nothing to it,everything tastes good off the old rotiss,does all the work for you too!!
i'm off to spend a few days with bolas & madge so i'll bring back some more garlic & stuff to cook.
catch up next week k!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a great time away H...see you when you get back


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gad Harry!  That is fantastic!  I haven't even had coffee yet and I'm ready for dinner!


----------



## Harry Cobean

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gad Harry!  That is fantastic!  I haven't even had coffee yet and I'm ready for dinner!


gad harry? forsooth my lady,thou' art indeed most generous in thy favours & bounty....that's a cheers darlin'!!
right,i'm jolly well orf to cymru a bolas...that's wales & bolas to you luv!!


----------



## msmofet

Harry Cobean said:


> all fab as always msm but this is the one i'm going to print & frame!!


 
LOL You like my chili cheese dog all the way? Never framed a food pic of mine before.



Harry Cobean said:


> last night's late lunch/early dinner.hot & humid here so skipped lunch yesterday.spit roast corn fed guinea fowl with half a head of garlic/lemon thyme up it's bum,new potato & dill salad,hot cherry peppers & pickled cukes.this years crop fresh garlic from bro' bolas's garden,spuds & herbs from the potato growing bags/herb garden at the entrance to my apartment.spuds were so fresh they still had a pulse!!
> off to casa bolas/madge for a few days gardening,eatin',drinkin' & sun worshippin' later this evening so catch up/more pics next week upon my return......play nicely!!


 
That looks fantastic! I wish I had a spit to do meats on. YUM


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> LOL You like my chili cheese dog all the way? Never framed a food pic of mine before.
> That looks fantastic! I wish I had a spit to do meats on. YUM


like it? like it? i'd bl**dy well take it home to meet me mum...except she is 97 & it would scare her!!yes i likeee a lot!
the rotiss does get some hammer & they only cost about £60 of our shiny british pounds.it's also a fan assisted oven & has two hob plates...winner winner guinea fowl dinner! the piccie is when it was new,shiny and,ummm,clean!!
right,i keep saying that i'm going over to bolas's but keep getting distracted,got me ironing & packing to do yet.
see ya next week when i'm back home m!!


----------



## msmofet

Harry Cobean said:


> like it? like it? i'd bl**dy well take it home to meet me mum...except she is 97 & it would scare her!!yes i likeee a lot!
> the rotiss does get some hammer & they only cost about £60 of our shiny british pounds.it's also a fan assisted oven & has two hob plates...winner winner guinea fowl dinner! the piccie is when it was new,shiny and,ummm,clean!!
> right,i keep saying that i'm going over to bolas's but keep getting distracted,got me ironing & packing to do yet.
> see ya next week when i'm back home m!!


LOL

 Thats a nice machine. What brand? 

Have a fun holiday and be safe!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> LOL
> 
> Thats a nice machine. What brand?
> 
> Have a fun holiday and be safe!!


bleedin' nora they've gone up 25 squid since i bought mine!
anyway,mine is the cookworks,argos own brand.looks identical to the morphy richards above it but about 35 squid less!
right i'm off m
Results for MINI COOKER


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harry Cobean said:


> gad harry? forsooth my lady,thou' art indeed most generous in thy favours & bounty....that's a cheers darlin'!!
> right,i'm jolly well orf to cymru a bolas...that's wales & bolas to you luv!!



"cymru a bolas"  Odd I knew what you said...some Welsh is in my knowledge, not enough to converse, but I can twig out a meaning most times.


----------



## Harry Cobean

*Laila's Lamb Tagine*

cooked this for tonight's dinner:Laila's Lamb Tagine with chickpeas,baby aubergines & almonds


----------



## TATTRAT

That looks fantastic. I bet you drive the neighbors crazy with all the awesome smells coming out of your place!


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> That looks fantastic. I bet you drive the neighbors crazy with all the awesome smells coming out of your place!


cheers tatt,it's not the food aroma's they object too!!


----------



## TATTRAT

LOL!


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks fabulous as usual H


----------



## msmofet

Looks awesome 'arry!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Looks fabulous as usual H





msmofet said:


> Looks awesome 'arry!!


thanks both!! dead easy too....everything goes into the pot with the stock apart from the chickpeas/aubergines,no browning of meat etc.bring to the boil,lid on,slow simmer for 1.5hrs,add chicks/aubies lid on,20 mins later done!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

*'Arry's Empapelado De Mariscos*

cooked this tonight after seeing it on "mexican food made easy" with thomasina miers.she ate it off a street vendors stall somewhere in mexico & the chef showed her how to cook it.thought "i can do that" deeeelish.mexican food is the best!


----------



## msmofet

I made homemade wonton soup (garnished with green onions, soy sauce, sesame oil, hot chili sesame oil and bok choy leaves and stems) awhile back and am hoping to make it again soon.


----------



## TATTRAT

I am a sucker for soup(no pun intended), looks great, msmofet. Hope you will share more about it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just picked up a new cookbook, The Ultimate Soup Cookbook, 900 soup recipes...


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> I made homemade wonton soup (garnished with green onions, soy sauce, sesame oil, hot chili sesame oil and bok choy leaves and stems) awhile back and am hoping to make it again soon.


recipe please msm,i need to know how to make that!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just picked up a new cookbook, The Ultimate Soup Cookbook, 900 soup recipes...


musta bowled you over princess!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just picked up a new cookbook, The Ultimate Soup Cookbook, 900 soup recipes...


HRH whats Shrek going to sit on?


----------



## Harry Cobean

Bolas De Fraile said:


> HRH whats Shrek going to sit on?


you've seen the film bro'.....donkey of course!!


----------



## Kylie1969

We use Lea and Perrins sauce too...it is so much nicer than Holbrooks


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> We use Lea and Perrins sauce too...it is so much nicer than Holbrooks


it is the original "wooster" sauce k,they were the two dispensing chemists who "invented" it.not tried any other brands so i don't know what they are like matey


----------



## Kylie1969

We watched a Jamie show one night and he went to their factory, it was very interesting 

It is a very tasty sauce and has a nice bite


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> We watched a Jamie show one night and he went to their factory, it was very interesting
> 
> It is a very tasty sauce and has a nice bite


i didn't realise it was so popular everywhere.they call it salsa inglesa in mexico(according to the chef that cooked the dish i posted) what was crazy was mayo mixed with fish stock....but it worked.i left out the butter & stringy cheese that he used & used light mayo....da dahhh 'arry's 'ealthy version!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*B.M. Hughes: Lovely Idea & Thank You*

Parsley & Butter Filled Chicken Breasts ... Kiev Style ... This is lunch for Wednesday 1st August ...


----------



## TATTRAT

Harry Cobean said:


> it is the original "wooster" sauce k,they were the two dispensing chemists who "invented" it.not tried any other brands so i don't know what they are like matey



My pops raised me on Henderson relish, though not widely available out side of Sheffield. I am sure, you may have sen some on your side of the Pennines though, not too far off.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you everyone. I will work up a recipe as soon as I can.


----------



## Gravy Queen

TATTRAT said:


> My pops raised me on Henderson relish, though not widely available out side of Sheffield. I am sure, you may have sen some on your side of the Pennines though, not too far off.



It is available in supermarkets throughout the UK. In fact I think I will pick some up next time I'm in Tesco and give it a whirl. Thanks Tatt.


----------



## TATTRAT

Awesome! times, they are a changing! Only bummer is, the family is on it's last generation, and when Ole man Henderson goes, supposedly the recipe is going with him. .. we'll see what happens.


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> My pops raised me on Henderson relish, though not widely available out side of Sheffield. I am sure, you may have sen some on your side of the Pennines though, not too far off.


hendo's? neow then ladd i'll 'ave thee know arve consumed many a bottle!
many moons ago i had a girlfriend who's family were miners(yes,even the women!)& came from dinnington.they put hendo's on everything,especially a good old yorkshire fry up for brekkie.pure heaven on fried black pudding.
i would say it's like lea & perrins on drugs!!
thanks for reminding me tatt,must try and find some


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> Awesome! times, they are a changing! Only bummer is, the family is on it's last generation, and when Ole man Henderson goes, supposedly the recipe is going with him. .. we'll see what happens.


he'll never go,he's pickled in the stuff,better preservative than creosote!
think i'll buy one or two of the tee shirts tho'....y'know....just in case


----------



## TATTRAT

Brill Plan, harry! I planned on buying a few cases to preserve, and re-sell on the black market in 20 years, should the supply go dry. I know some Yorkshire folks that swear by it, and will pay good quid for it, should it ever go the way of the dodo!


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> Brill Plan, harry! I planned on buying a few cases to preserve, and re-sell on the black market in 20 years, should the supply go dry. I know some Yorkshire folks that swear by it, and will pay good quid for it, should it ever go the way of the dodo!


sounds like a plan to me too tatt,you get hendo's,i'll get the tee shirts and,and,and,we'll,we'll well,phwoar blackmail yorkshire,and,ummmm,stuff like that......!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

fried chicken double dipped in cornmeal seasoned with umami dust,home  made tortilla chips,coleslaw,hot cherry peppers & cold beer.first  time i've used umami "dust"(used the paste before)it worked a treat + no  added salt,msg or anything artificial.only salt is from the anchovies.


----------



## nono407

Falafel toast of my kitchen


----------



## zfranca

I have closed my Italian restaurant, located in Wyoming, about 10 years ago and now I cook for a hobby, here on this beautiful place called Playa Blanca, Mexico. A tripod with a camera stands in a corner of my kitchen, ready to be used at all times. Most of my food preparations get photographed before my husband and I get to eat them. I use the material for my cookbooks but I also enjoy taking pictures of foods. A picture is worth a thousand words… Here is my latest pic: 
Lasagna rolls with prosciutto and zucchini:


----------



## Harry Cobean

nono407 said:


> Falafel toast of my kitchen


love falafel....nice job nono!


----------



## nono407

Harry Cobean said:


> love falafel....nice job nono!



Thank you my brother


----------



## Harry Cobean

zfranca said:


> I have closed my Italian restaurant, located in Wyoming, about 10 years ago and now I cook for a hobby, here on this beautiful place called Playa Blanca, Mexico. A tripod with a camera stands in a corner of my kitchen, ready to be used at all times. Most of my food preparations get photographed before my husband and I get to eat them. I use the material for my cookbooks but I also enjoy taking pictures of foods. A picture is worth a thousand words… Here is my latest pic:
> Lasagna rolls with prosciutto and zucchini:


oh wow zfranca,food looks fab & photo's superb.i'd better get my hat & coat,my pics aren't in your league!beach looks like paradise too!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Loving all the photos!


----------



## Kylie1969

TATTRAT said:


> My pops raised me on Henderson relish, though not widely available out side of Sheffield. I am sure, you may have sen some on your side of the Pennines though, not too far off.



Tatt, my hubby loves Hendersons Relish...he was born in Sheffield and his mum used to put it in your baby bottle with meat and potato pie...so he was definitely brought up on it 

It was readily available too since it was made in Sheffield 

He does miss it now as you cant buy it over here


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> I made homemade wonton soup (garnished with green onions, soy sauce, sesame oil, hot chili sesame oil and bok choy leaves and stems) awhile back and am hoping to make it again soon.



MM...that looks very tasty


----------



## Kylie1969

Margi Cintrano said:


> Parsley & Butter Filled Chicken Breasts ... Kiev Style ... This is lunch for Wednesday 1st August ...



That looks lovely Margi


----------



## TATTRAT

Kylie1969 said:


> Tatt, my hubby loves Hendersons Relish...he was born in Sheffield and his mum used to put it in your baby bottle with meat and potato pie...so he was definitely brought up on it
> 
> It was readily available too since it was made in Sheffield
> 
> He does miss it now as you cant buy it over here



I have a bit of a stash, I am willing to mail some Down Under.

I wonder if your hubby knows my family, the land of 7 hills isn't that big!


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, my goodness....wonderful and delicious looking photos....!


----------



## Kylie1969

That is so nice of you to offer Tatt 

Are you originally from the UK?


----------



## TATTRAT

Kylie1969 said:


> That is so nice of you to offer Tatt
> 
> Are you originally from the UK?



I am from Bermuda, born and raised, My father is from Sheffield, and mom from Sweden.


----------



## Harry Cobean

balkan kebabs.usually made in a sausage shape but,hey,a rose by any other name.....madge will kill me!!cevapcici burgers,hot chilli sauce,dolce verde salad with sweet  shallots,baby avocado,sugar drop toms & yogurt dressing.cold beer


----------



## msmofet

Harry Cobean said:


> balkan kebabs.usually made in a sausage shape but,hey,a rose by any other name.....madge will kill me!!cevapcici burgers,hot chilli sauce,dolce verde salad with sweet shallots,baby avocado,sugar drop toms & yogurt dressing.cold beer


 Whats in the burgers?


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Whats in the burgers?


half lean minced(ground)beef,quarter lean minced pork,quarter lean minced lamb,1 egg white,3 garlic cloves pureed,salt,ground black pepper,cayenne to taste,1tsp paprika,finely chopped red onion,1tsp baking soda.the baking soda is the magic ingredient...makes them much lighter.
mix all the ingredients,shape,then cover & put in the fridge,ideally for a day but minimum 1-2 hours to allow the flavours to blend & the soda to work it's magic.grill,enjoy!!as i said m,they are usually rolled into sausage shapes before chilling in the fridge then grilling.i just happened to fancy burger shaped tonight....deeeelish & very light texture!


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks great, Harry!


----------



## Kylie1969

TATTRAT said:


> I am from Bermuda, born and raised, My father is from Sheffield, and mom from Sweden.



That is great Tatt, you have a lot of different blood in you


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> balkan kebabs.usually made in a sausage shape but,hey,a rose by any other name.....madge will kill me!!cevapcici burgers,hot chilli sauce,dolce verde salad with sweet  shallots,baby avocado,sugar drop toms & yogurt dressing.cold beer



Harry...delicious as always!

I need to drop by your house one evening for dinner I think


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> Looks great, Harry!


cheers ears!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Harry...delicious as always!
> 
> I need to drop by your house one evening for dinner I think


it'd be a pleasure k you can bring steve if you have to!!


----------



## msmofet

Meat lasagna and garlic bread


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> Meat lasagna and garlic bread



That looks so delicious


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> it'd be a pleasure k you can bring steve if you have to!!



Thanks H 

I think Steve would come too as I reckon you 2 would get along well too


----------



## Cheryl J

Black bean, fresh corn, and avocado salad tonight. Lime juice, olive oil, cumin, and garlic dressing.


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Meat lasagna and garlic bread


you are soooooooo naughty msm......i likee a lot!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks H
> 
> I think Steve would come too as I reckon you 2 would get along well too


look forward to that cobber!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> Black bean, fresh corn, and avocado salad tonight. Lime juice, olive oil, cumin, and garlic dressing.


you know what C? bearing in mind the temperatures you get over there,that is absolute perfection in my book.i can feel it cooling me down just looking at it.bangin' flavours too.i'd have it with one of my favs...a glass of chilled blossom hill winemakers reserve calif merlot


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl J said:


> Black bean, fresh corn, and avocado salad tonight. Lime juice, olive oil, cumin, and garlic dressing.



Lovely Cheryl


----------



## msmofet

Kylie1969 said:


> That looks so delicious


 


Harry Cobean said:


> you are soooooooo naughty msm......i likee a lot!


 
 Thank you K and Harry. I think my recipe and step by step pics is somewhere on here.



Cheryl J said:


> Black bean, fresh corn, and avocado salad tonight. Lime juice, olive oil, cumin, and garlic dressing.


 This looks and sounds so good. I love beans.


----------



## msmofet

Chicken Parmesan, fried red tomato slice, steamed baby spinach and tomato salad.


----------



## msmofet




----------



## Kylie1969

Delicious...I am hungry all over again


----------



## msmofet

Kylie1969 said:


> Delicious...I am hungry all over again


 Thank you. I made myself hungry LOL


----------



## msmofet

Spinach Salad – baby spinach topped with bacon, sliced hard boiled eggs & sliced mushroom caps, dressed with Basil Vinaigrette with whole grain Dijon mustard.


----------



## msmofet

Homemade Meatballs, Homemade Bracciole & sausage simmered in homemade gravy/sauce


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Chicken Parmesan, fried red tomato slice, steamed baby spinach and tomato salad.





msmofet said:


> Spinach Salad – baby spinach topped with bacon, sliced hard boiled eggs & sliced mushroom caps, dressed with Basil Vinaigrette with whole grain Dijon mustard.





msmofet said:


> Homemade Meatballs, Homemade Bracciole & sausage simmered in homemade gravy/sauce


stop it,just stop it right now.........droooooooooooool!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Black bean, fresh corn, and avocado salad tonight. Lime juice, olive oil, cumin, and garlic dressing.



That looks lovely...you can have my corn


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MSM...you are trying to make me change my dinner plans...


----------



## kezlehan

I thought I knew what I was eating tonight. I don't want it anymore after seeing all these great photos!


----------



## redfish_33

This was my breakfast today , chilaquiles with heirloom eggs and skirt steak.


----------



## Dawgluver

redfish_33 said:
			
		

> This was my breakfast today , chilaquiles with heirloom eggs and skirt steak.



Looks scrumptious, Redfish!


----------



## redfish_33

I cooked this the other day after a fishing trip, Huachinango a la Veracruzana. This is a classic dish in the state of Veracruz, Mex with a lot of Spanish influence. The sauce has raisins, olives, and capers. The sweetness of the raisins balances out the saltiness of the olives and capers.


----------



## msmofet

Harry Cobean said:


> stop it,just stop it right now.........droooooooooooool!


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> MSM...you are trying to make me change my dinner plans...


 


kezlehan said:


> I thought I knew what I was eating tonight. I don't want it anymore after seeing all these great photos!


 
 Thank you everyone.



redfish_33 said:


> View attachment 14883
> 
> This was my breakfast today , chilaquiles with heirloom eggs and skirt steak.


 I LOVE skirt steak YUM!


----------



## Dawgluver

I am addicted to this thread.  We have so many wonderful cook/photographers!

Redfish, when you were in Mexico, did you ever try the lionfish?  As evil a beasty as it is, it is probably the tastiest fish I've ever had.


----------



## redfish_33

I lived there from 2000-2002 but I go back alot , I never tried lion fish but I would really like to try it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Check it out if you get a chance!  Also, if you're a diver,the divemaster can get a bounty for spearing, and you can bring the lionfish to a local restaurant to be cooked.


----------



## redfish_33

Hopefully I will get a chance to try it, they are a invasive species here in the gulf. I have never caught one but I will try cooking one if I ever catch it.


----------



## Kylie1969

redfish_33 said:


> View attachment 14883
> 
> This was my breakfast today , chilaquiles with heirloom eggs and skirt steak.



That looks amazing RF


----------



## Kylie1969

redfish_33 said:


> View attachment 14884
> 
> I cooked this the other day after a fishing trip, Huachinango a la Veracruzana. This is a classic dish in the state of Veracruz, Mex with a lot of Spanish influence. The sauce has raisins, olives, and capers. The sweetness of the raisins balances out the saltiness of the olives and capers.



Wow, that is fabulous...great cooking!


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> Spinach Salad – baby spinach topped with bacon, sliced hard boiled eggs & sliced mushroom caps, dressed with Basil Vinaigrette with whole grain Dijon mustard.



That looks delicious MM


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> Homemade Meatballs, Homemade Bracciole & sausage simmered in homemade gravy/sauce



I am salivating right now MM


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you Harry, and all....yes, a good bean salad on these hot summer nights just really hits the spot.  I'll copy and paste the recipe soon, it sure is mighty good.  

MSM, redfish....holy cow, your pictures look so scrumptious.  I love this thread too, it sure is inspiring!


----------



## Harry Cobean

redfish_33 said:


> View attachment 14884
> 
> I cooked this the other day after a fishing trip, Huachinango a la Veracruzana. This is a classic dish in the state of Veracruz, Mex with a lot of Spanish influence. The sauce has raisins, olives, and capers. The sweetness of the raisins balances out the saltiness of the olives and capers.


just seen this red,absolutely stunning & sounds delish & caught it yourself too,respect!!
the world would be a sad,lonely & dark place without capers....ummm...garlic & chillies too!!
nice work red!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

entertaining last night & andy m's post about fried clams prompted  me to cook this:cornmeal fried fish/mixed seafood for two with  salad/coleslaw.cooked/posted similar dish...but this time it was  icelandic haddock loin(woulda been more but it was so fresh i was eating  it raw as i sliced it!)costco green lipped mussels,king scallops & prawns.freezing cold animee beer!
i know there's 3 mussels & two of us but she doesn't like mussels....well....ermmm............


----------



## taxlady

Harry Cobean said:


> entertaining last night & andy m's post about fried clams prompted  me to cook this:cornmeal fried fish/mixed seafood for two with  salad/coleslaw.cooked/posted similar dish...but this time it was  icelandic haddock loin(woulda been more but it was so fresh i was eating  it raw as i sliced it!)costco green lipped mussels,king scallops & prawns.freezing cold animee beer!
> i know there's 3 mussels & two of us but she doesn't like mussels....well....ermmm............


Wow!

You've got me thinking about buying shellfish, with all your gorgeous shellfish/fish meals. I've never tried cooking shellfish, except lobster.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*From the Mediterranean*

Photos by Margi Cintrano:  

1) Greek Beetroot stuffed with Feta & Tzatziki
2) Cannellones di Emilia Romagna ( Bolognese )


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> Wow!
> 
> You've got me thinking about buying shellfish, with all your gorgeous shellfish/fish meals. I've never tried cooking shellfish, except lobster.


simple,quick,tasty & healthy tax.it was rocklobster & an episode of DDD from the chesapeake bay area that got me into frying in cornmeal rather than the laborious job of flour,egg wash,breadcrumbs...much easier & tastier than crumbing imo.drop in milk,toss in cornmeal,quick dip in milk,back in cormeal,hot oil,job done.i use sunflower(called sunseed now i think)oil so it takes the temperatures & is good for you too.
i've had a love of seafood since i was 4 or 5.mum didn't bother asking me what i wanted for my birthday meals,she knew it would be battered scampi.she used to buy large fresh langoustine tails from macfisheries fishmongers in chester dip in a very light batter & fry.mum was the best cook in the world.....happy days!


----------



## redfish_33

Smoked Salmon Benedict with oven roasted potatoes crisped in duck fat.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Harry Cobean

redfish_33 said:


> Smoked Salmon Benedict with oven roasted potatoes crisped in duck fat.
> [/ATTACH]


oh my oh my red,s/salmon benedict AND duck fat spuds....marriage made in heaven!


----------



## redfish_33

Thanks! One of my favorite dishes.


----------



## Harry Cobean

redfish_33 said:


> Thanks! One of my favorite dishes.


mine too now,i probably eat more fish & seafood then anything,having steak tonight for a change but with a prawn skewer of course.....can't go cold turkey(no pun intended) just like that!


----------



## redfish_33

Harry Cobean said:
			
		

> mine too now,i probably eat more fish & seafood then anything,having steak tonight for a change but with a prawn skewer of course.....can't go cold turkey(no pun intended) just like that!



Be sure to post pics! I love surf and turf. I grilled piece of tenderloin the other night and topped it with a fried soft shell crab , seafood and beef were made for each other.


----------



## TATTRAT

NOT My photo, or meal, but Mother of God what a creation:

Chocolate-Dipped Coffee Ice Cream Glazed Doughnut Sandwiches


----------



## Harry Cobean

redfish_33 said:


> Be sure to post pics! I love surf and turf. I grilled piece of tenderloin the other night and topped it with a fried soft shell crab , seafood and beef were made for each other.


your wish is my command red:28 day matured aberdeen angus sirloin,costco prawnslol,dolce verde,sweet shallot & sugar drop tomato salad with baby avocado's.ice cold beer.two minutes each side for the steak,medium rare,perfect!


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> NOT My photo, or meal, but Mother of God what a creation:
> 
> Chocolate-Dipped Coffee Ice Cream Glazed Doughnut Sandwiches


.......not gently,not meakly,beat me on the bottom with a womans weekly,let's do it lets fall in lovvvvvvve.....damn it tatt,i'm in love........


----------



## redfish_33

Harry Cobean said:
			
		

> your wish is my command red:28 day matured aberdeen angus sirloin,costco prawnslol,dolce verde,sweet shallot & sugar drop tomato salad with baby avocado's.ice cold beer.two minutes each side for the steak,medium rare,perfect!



Wow that looks good!


----------



## Harry Cobean

redfish_33 said:


> Wow that looks good!


thanksit was,coulda murdered one of tatts cakes afterwards tho',then crawled into a corner,dragged a pile of dried leaves over me and hibernated for a month!!


----------



## Kylie1969

redfish_33 said:


> Smoked Salmon Benedict with oven roasted potatoes crisped in duck fat.
> [/ATTACH]



Looks fabulous RF


----------



## Kylie1969

TATTRAT said:


> NOT My photo, or meal, but Mother of God what a creation:
> 
> Chocolate-Dipped Coffee Ice Cream Glazed Doughnut Sandwiches



That does look pretty tasty


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> entertaining last night & andy m's post about fried clams prompted  me to cook this:cornmeal fried fish/mixed seafood for two with  salad/coleslaw.cooked/posted similar dish...but this time it was  icelandic haddock loin(woulda been more but it was so fresh i was eating  it raw as i sliced it!)costco green lipped mussels,king scallops & prawns.freezing cold animee beer!
> i know there's 3 mussels & two of us but she doesn't like mussels....well....ermmm............



Lovely food H...was it a nice night with you and your lady friend?


----------



## rocygolly

Hi Harry, this looks perfect


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Lovely food H...was it a nice night with you and your lady friend?


yes it was thanks k.known this l'il lady for years,5' nothing tall,105 lbs wet through,very pretty,eats like a horse & loves my food.....my kinda gal!


----------



## Kylie1969

She sounds nice H 

I can understand her loving your food, it always looks delicious


----------



## Harry Cobean

rocygolly said:


> Hi Harry, this looks perfect


thanks rocyg! as i said to redfish,i mainly eat fish/seafood or chicken(mainly the thighs/drummers) but sometimes only a chunk of meat will do....with prawns of course!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> She sounds nice H
> 
> I can understand her loving your food, it always looks delicious


she is a very nice lady k......thanks for the compliment about my food too!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Here are 2 Photos of Mediterranean Dishes*

Sorry, for this dilemma, as I could not respond in time, nor delete without Technological Expert online. 

Here are two dishes, profoundly steeped in Mediterranean Traditions:

1. Cannellones filled with ground veal & ground pork & topped with bechamel 

2. Osso Bucchi - veal shank Milanese


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> she is a very nice lady k......thanks for the compliment about my food too!



You are very welcome


----------



## Kylie1969

Margi Cintrano said:


> Sorry, for this dilemma, as I could not respond in time, nor delete without Technological Expert online.
> 
> Here are two dishes, profoundly steeped in Mediterranean Traditions:
> 
> 1. Cannellones filled with ground veal & ground pork & topped with bechamel
> 
> 2. Osso Bucchi - veal shank Milanese



Such lovely food you have Margi


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight it was fish pie topped with "crumble" mashed potatoes,peas with smoked bacon.cold beer.scottish salmon,scottish smoked haddock loin,cornish monkfish,prawns & mussels,double cream,baby leeks,fish stock & gruyere cheese.leftovers will be made into fish burgers & frozen for another day


----------



## Kylie1969

Yummo!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Yummo!


check out the you tube marco pierre white video i posted in last nights(6th aug) dinner thread.that's how the master cooks it.he is truly a culinary god imo


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> check out the you tube marco pierre white video i posted in last nights(6th aug) dinner thread.that's how the master cooks it.he is truly a culinary god imo



I will go look now H


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> I will go look now H


off you go then!!


----------



## Kylie1969

I am watching it now


----------



## Kylie1969

Now that is one lovely looking fish pie 

I like how he puts the eggs on the top too...and how creamy did it look...I want fish pie...NOW


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Now that is one lovely looking fish pie
> 
> I like how he puts the eggs on the top too...and how creamy did it look...I want fish pie...NOW


as i said in my post,ramsay & blumenthal worked for mpw.youngest chef to gain 3 michelin stars at the time.then gave them back 'cos"i won't be judged by people with less ability than myself"...that's michelin to a tee imho!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Tatt, Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

Wow on those doughnuts filled with Coffee Icecream ! Fab idea. 

I would select chocolate doughnuts however with the Coffee Icecream, sort of like a Tiramisù ... 

Have super August.
Great idea,
Margaux.


----------



## Harry Cobean

so my fellow gastronauts i'm chatting to gravy this morning & i  happened to mention a dish in delia smiths summer  collection(1993...where DOES the time go?) that i hadn't cooked.she had  & said it was fab...so here is my version,wonderful if for no other  reason than my apartment now smells like a french bistro....right about  the smell too gravy!!
poulet au vinaigre...nope,sorry,can't do that posh pretentious  stuff...spatchcock baby chicken in sherry vinegar with  tarragon,girolles,creme fraiche,shallots,garlic & home grown baby  new potatoes.chilled bordeaux rosé


----------



## msmofet

Kylie1969 said:


> That looks delicious MM


 


Kylie1969 said:


> I am salivating right now MM


 


Cheryl J said:


> Thank you Harry, and all....yes, a good bean salad on these hot summer nights just really hits the spot. I'll copy and paste the recipe soon, it sure is mighty good.
> 
> MSM, redfish....holy cow, your pictures look so scrumptious. I love this thread too, it sure is inspiring!


 Tou everyone.


WOW everything looks so good!! I missed a lot being away for 3 days!


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Tou everyone.
> 
> 
> WOW everything looks so good!! I missed a lot being away for 3 days!


missed you more msm,welcome back


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> Tou everyone.
> 
> 
> WOW everything looks so good!! I missed a lot being away for 3 days!



You were certainly missed MM, welcome back


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> so my fellow gastronauts i'm chatting to gravy this morning & i  happened to mention a dish in delia smiths summer  collection(1993...where DOES the time go?) that i hadn't cooked.she had  & said it was fab...so here is my version,wonderful if for no other  reason than my apartment now smells like a french bistro....right about  the smell too gravy!!
> poulet au vinaigre...nope,sorry,can't do that posh pretentious  stuff...spatchcock baby chicken in sherry vinegar with  tarragon,girolles,creme fraiche,shallots,garlic & home grown baby  new potatoes.chilled bordeaux rosé



Looks fab H


----------



## GotGarlic

redfish_33 said:


> View attachment 14884
> 
> I cooked this the other day after a fishing trip, Huachinango a la Veracruzana. This is a classic dish in the state of Veracruz, Mex with a lot of Spanish influence. The sauce has raisins, olives, and capers. The sweetness of the raisins balances out the saltiness of the olives and capers.



That looks wonderful. What is the herb garnish? Is it used in the dish?


----------



## TATTRAT

Harry, you're hired. Looks great, mate!


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> Harry, you're hired. Looks great, mate!


have to send me a ticket then boss,spent all me wonga on the nosh!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

just cooked/eaten this & posted the recipe in chicken section.try it  please.it is virtually fat free,mega tasty,hot as the hobs of hell  & terribly good for you,but,oy if you need antibiotics it may not  help...try chicken noodle!
as i said in the recipe the condiment HAS NOT been anywhere near the  chook.i reserved it from the batch BEFORE marinading.check out the  recipe for details
HARRY'S HEALTHY PIRI PIRI CHICKEN....


----------



## Kylie1969

Amazing!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Amazing!


thanks matey...spicy,tasty,healthy....perfect for your hot climate with a few tinny's of the amber nectar cobber!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

just cooked & eaten this,food that gives you a huge hug & a big sloppy  kiss.posted the recipe in fish section,give it a try,you won't regret it..HARRY'S SMOKED  MACKEREL POTATOES DAUPHINOISE


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks really good H


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Looks really good H


thanks k,check out the recipe in the fish section but read my p.s as well,give it a go it'll give you a better hug than steve!!


----------



## Kylie1969

I shall go and do that now buddy


----------



## TATTRAT

Nice dish, Harry. Looks like some nice comfort food, for a gloomy day(like it currently is here in Washington DC).

I would like to do that, a la Brandade(sans salt cod, obviously)with s side of pickled red onion, and some toast points!


----------



## msmofet

Homemade Lemon Meringue Pie is perfectly sweet and tangy balanced.


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> Nice dish, Harry. Looks like some nice comfort food, for a gloomy day(like it currently is here in Washington DC).
> 
> I would like to do that, a la Brandade(sans salt cod, obviously)with s side of pickled red onion, and some toast points!


it's a "hug in mug" tatt....pure comfort & dead easy too...pickled onions,pickled red cabbage or beetroot......all best mates with this dish,gotta have bread tho' otherwise,as i said in the recipe,you WILL end up licking the plate.brandade? brainwave tatt....love all the herbs.but that was why i put the preamble in the recipe about 1000's of variations on a theme.at the end of the day who DOESN'T like and what DOESN'T work with spuds,cream & cheese & it's million & one variations?


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Homemade Lemon Meringue Pie is perfectly sweet and tangy balanced.


ever seen anyone lick a laptop screen msm? no? i just did!


----------



## msmofet

Harry Cobean said:


> ever seen anyone lick a laptop screen msm? no? i just did!


----------



## Harry Cobean

i've got crabs again so i had this one for dinner & it really was up to scratch too...3lb orkney crab,tomatoes,avocado & bread.coooooold beer


----------



## Addie

Harry, when I was a teenager, the pushcart guy would come by every day with his cart filled with ice and cooked crabs. What a glorious feast we would have.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful pie, MsM!

And the crab, oh my Harry!  Wonderful!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Addie said:


> Harry, when I was a teenager, the pushcart guy would come by every day with his cart filled with ice and cooked crabs. What a glorious feast we would have.


sounds wonderful addie....i know you have great lobsters & we do too,but give me a crab anyday & the change in me pocket.my first memory of crab was sitting on a bench next to dad sharing a hot crab,wrapped in newspaper.the bench was on the harbour wall of a tiny fishing village in cornwall where we were on holiday.the crabs were boiled in a huge pot on the quayside...straight from boat to pot.i was about 8 years old...happy days eh?


----------



## Harry Cobean

Dawgluver said:


> Beautiful pie, MsM!
> 
> And the crab, oh my Harry!  Wonderful!


it was dawg,plain boiled,no mayo,no lemon no nothing.when something is that good why mess with it eh? only £5 for a 3 pounder too....bargain!


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks lovely H


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> Homemade Lemon Meringue Pie is perfectly sweet and tangy balanced.



MM, that looks amazing, well done!


----------



## Cheryl J

MsM, I so want a slice of that gorgeous pie....

Harry, mmmm....wonderful looking crab dinner, I'm tellin' ya....!!


----------



## Kylie1969

I wonder how much MM has left of it...maybe we can all have a taste


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> MsM, I so want a slice of that gorgeous pie....
> 
> Harry, mmmm....wonderful looking crab dinner, I'm tellin' ya....!!


 Thank you Cheryl


Kylie1969 said:


> I wonder how much MM has left of it...maybe we can all have a taste


 Those pies don't last long. LOL


----------



## msmofet

Pan-fried pork loin chops, homemade stuffing, gravy and fresh string bean salad


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> Those pies don't last long. LOL



I bet they dont


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> Pan-fried pork loin chops, homemade stuffing, gravy and fresh string bean salad



That looks lovely MM...I love your stuffing 

How do you make that if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Harry, when I was a teenager, the pushcart guy would come by every day with his cart filled with ice and cooked crabs. What a glorious feast we would have.



That sounds great Addie...those were the days hey


----------



## msmofet

Kylie1969 said:


> That looks lovely MM...I love your stuffing
> 
> How do you make that if you dont mind me asking?


 Thank you Kylie.

For a quick easy stuffing (non holiday version) - For 4 - 5 servings - 

1/4 - 1/2 cup chopped onion according to taste
1/4 - 1/2 cup chopped celery according to taste
2 - 4 Tbsp butter
salt to taste
ground peppercorns to taste
poultry seasoning to taste
Sauté celery and onion in butter till soft and season to taste.

Add:

2/3 - 3/4 cup chicken stock/broth (or 2/3 cup water and chicken bouillon to taste)
and bring to boil then add:

2 cups Arnold's (or whatever brand is available) herb stuffing *CUBES* (I like texture and the stuffing crumbs or whatever they call them makes a mushy stuffing)
Toss well till completely moist. Serve


On holidays I add chopped fresh mushrooms, fresh chopped rosemary, fresh chopped thyme, fresh chopped sage and chopped walnuts to the onion and celery. And I use fresh turkey stock made from roasted turkey wings instead of the chicken stock/broth.

I never bake my stuffing at any time. I don't use eggs so no need for additional cooking. I make my stuffing and gravy while turkey is resting.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so much MM 



msmofet said:


> Thank you Kylie.
> 
> For a quick easy stuffing (non holiday version) - For 4 - 5 servings -
> 
> 1/4 - 1/2 cup chopped onion according to taste
> 1/4 - 1/2 cup chopped celery according to taste
> 2 - 4 Tbsp butter
> salt to taste
> ground peppercorns to taste
> poultry seasoning to taste
> Sauté celery and onion in butter till soft and season to taste.
> 
> Add:
> 
> 2/3 - 3/4 cup chicken stock/broth (or 2/3 cup water and chicken bouillon to taste)
> and bring to boil then add:
> 
> 2 cups Arnold's (or whatever brand is available) herb stuffing *CUBES* (I like texture and the stuffing crumbs or whatever they call them makes a mushy stuffing)
> Toss well till completely moist. Serve
> 
> 
> On holidays I add chopped fresh mushrooms, fresh chopped rosemary, fresh chopped thyme, fresh chopped sage and chopped walnuts to the onion and celery. And I use fresh turkey stock made from roasted turkey wings instead of the chicken stock/broth.
> 
> I never bake my stuffing at any time. I don't use eggs so no need for additional cooking. I make my stuffing and gravy while turkey is resting.


----------



## msmofet

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you so much MM


 You're very welcome


----------



## Kylie1969

I will make it on the weekend


----------



## Harry Cobean

cooking for two last night & always wanted to try this dish that i  had seen michel roux junior cook on tv.he used a pigs bladder,poulet de  bresse & truffles....i used a cooking quality bag,corn fed f/range  chook,chestnut mushrooms & truffle flavour oil.best/most moist  chicken we'd ever tasted!
full recipe in chicken section.Harry's waterbath chicken:


----------



## Kylie1969

The purple stuff looks like purple broccoli or cauliflower


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> The purple stuff looks like purple broccoli or cauliflower


correct k...it is a variety of cauliflower.so is the green one too.delicious steamed with the carrots & perfect with this dish imo.we enjoyed it anyway


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, I have never seen purple cauliflower..I thought you may have dyed it


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Wow, I have never seen purple cauliflower..I thought you may have dyed it


hmmmmmm,time for your tablet & a lie down l'il lady


----------



## Addie

In this country, we grow purple cauliflower as a fall plant for gardens for show and color. We don't eat it. At the end of September we remove all the summer flower plants and put in purple cauliflower.


----------



## Kylie1969

Too early for that sort of caper H  

I have seen purple carrots here though...no dye involved


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> In this country, we grow purple cauliflower as a fall plant for gardens for show and color. We don't eat it. At the end of September we remove all the summer flower plants and put in purple cauliflower.



Addie...so your purple cauli is just for show?

Can it be consumed though?


----------



## Harry Cobean

Addie said:


> In this country, we grow purple cauliflower as a fall plant for gardens for show and color. We don't eat it. At the end of September we remove all the summer flower plants and put in purple cauliflower.


same here addie! we plant ornamental cabbages too & use the long stemmed varieties in flower bouquets too.....very beautiful aren't they adds?
i was a bit sceptical at first but as the chicken & sauce were quite beige i wanted to bang in some colour as well as flavour....hence the carrots.the purple cauli did have a distinct "nuttier" flavour to the common white.....phew!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Too early for that sort of caper H
> 
> I have seen purple carrots here though...no dye involved


blue spuds too.....very tasty!


----------



## msmofet

Some pictures of past dishes.

Easter Meat pie


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Too early for that sort of caper H
> 
> I have seen purple carrots here though...no dye involved


Purple was the original colour of carrots. The Dutch bread the orange ones to honour the Dutch royal family - it's their colour.


----------



## TATTRAT

taxlady said:


> Purple was the original colour of carrots. The Dutch bread the orange ones to honour the Dutch royal family - it's their colour.



Much like potatoes, every color of the rainbow in Peru/Bolivia, heck south America in general(the home of potatoes), but the color was bred out to be more "User friendly". . . not scary to people.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks guys, some great information there


----------



## Kylie1969

Absolutely delicious MM 



msmofet said:


> Some pictures of past dishes.
> 
> Easter Meat pie


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> blue spuds too.....very tasty!



I must admit I have never seen blue potatoes


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> I must admit I have never seen blue potatoes


yeah,well,you don't get the winters in ozz that we do up 'ere mate,my 'taters are blue from november to march!!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Some pictures of past dishes.
> 
> Easter Meat pie etc


told you msm,my laptop screen can't take much more lickin'!!!


----------



## taxlady

Harry Cobean said:


> yeah,well,you don't get the winters in ozz that we do up 'ere mate,my 'taters are blue from november to march!!!


Now you're making me think of Billy Connolly.


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> Now you're making me think of Billy Connolly.


what a talent that man is......effing hilarious.
"so there was this drunken retired boxer on the last bus to east kilbride...every time the conductor rang the bell he jumped up and battered someone"............brilliant comedian!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

*Just for you tom!!*

love liver,not had liver for ages,love chicken livers,toms thread about  livers got me thinkin'....so,if you read this tom,cheers mate  i cooked this last night & at less than one shiny british pound for  12ozs of pure meat is there better value than chicken livers?
CHICKEN LIVERS,SMOKED BACON,SINGLE CLOVE GARLIC HEAD,SHALLOTS &  CHILLI IN BALSAMICO & WHITE WINE WITH SAFFRON ORZO PASTA.the  balsamico gives it that dark,sticky sweet/sour coating that i love with  liver


----------



## msmofet

Kylie1969 said:


> Absolutely delicious MM


 


Harry Cobean said:


> told you msm,my laptop screen can't take much more lickin'!!!


 Thank you for the kind words you two.

Harry You make some pretty fancy meals. I just do home cooking.


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Thank you for the kind words you two.
> 
> Harry You make some pretty fancy meals. I just do home cooking.


fancy maybe,but there's no place like home msm,especially when it comes to food.....keep on truckin'!!


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> Thank you for the kind words you two.
> 
> Harry You make some pretty fancy meals. I just do home cooking.



Your more than welcome MM


----------



## msmofet

Breaded fresh mushroom caps fried in bacon fat


----------



## Kylie1969

That looks most tasty MM


----------



## msmofet

Homemade Cheddar Bay Biscuits


----------



## Kylie1969

They look tasty MM, well done


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Homemade Cheddar Bay Biscuits


oh joy msm.......love the different nomenclature too....jeez that's a big word for harry!...what you call biscuits we'd call scones,what you'd call cookies we'd call biscuits.....tomayta,tomata,potayta,potata lets call the whole thing off........!!
they look fab msm,fraid you'll have to carry the food photo torch til me arms sorted & i'm back to proper cooking.....you're more than capable of that matey!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Now there is a word I have never heard or seen before...

Nomenclature

Must google that now


----------



## Kylie1969

Well that didnt help one little bit...still as confused as I was when I first saw the word


----------



## Savannahsmoker

I more or less stay in the outside cooking arena so here a couple of grilled.


----------



## Kylie1969

YUM...very nice


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Well that didnt help one little bit...still as confused as I was when I first saw the word


names darling....it means names..i was referring to how the same thing has different names that also have a meaning for........oh i give up k,go and have a run around in the playground til you calm down.....!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Savannahsmoker said:


> I more or less stay in the outside cooking arena so here a couple of grilled.


whoa there savannah......great bar marks & perfectly cooked too.....spot on!!


----------



## Addie

Harry Cobean said:


> oh joy msm.......love the different nomenclature too....jeez that's a big word for harry!...what you call biscuits we'd call scones,what you'd call cookies we'd call biscuits.....tomayta,tomata,potayta,potata lets call the whole thing off........!!
> they look fab msm,fraid you'll have to carry the food photo torch til me arms sorted & i'm back to proper cooking.....you're more than capable of that matey!!


 
Bostonians are the closest to speaking the Queens English than any other part of the U.S. Arnt, Aunt is a perfect example. And you need to let Kylie, our Aussie know what "nomenclature" means. She is confused. 

Can you just close your eyes for a moment? msm takes those 'biscuits' out of the oven steaming hot, she turns away, and your and your rascal self snitch one. The cheese is all melty inside. All you need is a big slather of butter on the inside. Happy eating! If she catches you, she will be laughing before she slaps your hand with her wooden spoon.


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> Bostonians are the closest to speaking the Queens English than any other part of the U.S. Arnt, Aunt is a perfect example. And you need to let Kylie, our Aussie know what "nomenclature" means. She is confused.
> 
> Can you just close your eyes for a moment? msm takes those 'biscuits' out of the oven steaming hot, she turns away, and your and your rascal self snitch one. The cheese is all melty inside. All you need is a big slather of butter on the inside. Happy eating! If she catches you, she will be laughing before she slaps your hand with her wooden spoon.


 We don't even butter them. They get a brush of garlic butter on top when they come out of the oven and that seems to be enough.


----------



## Addie

They looked so good, I would be tempted to steal one myself when you turned your back.


----------



## msmofet

Savannahsmoker said:


> I more or less stay in the outside cooking arena so here a couple of grilled.


  WOW!! Are those lamb chops?


----------



## Harry Cobean

Addie said:


> Bostonians are the closest to speaking the Queens English than any other part of the U.S. Arnt, Aunt is a perfect example. And you need to let Kylie, our Aussie know what "nomenclature" means. She is confused.
> 
> Can you just close your eyes for a moment? msm takes those 'biscuits' out of the oven steaming hot, she turns away, and your and your rascal self snitch one. The cheese is all melty inside. All you need is a big slather of butter on the inside. Happy eating! If she catches you, she will be laughing before she slaps your hand with her wooden spoon.





msmofet said:


> We don't even butter them. They get a brush of garlic butter on top when they come out of the oven and that seems to be enough.


@ addie.....i didn't know you worked on one of those naughty midnight food chat rooms....that last paragraph was decidedly deliciously disturbing....i relished every last letter & punctuation mark.....mmmmmmm!
@ msm...now you're just talkin' dirty....don't stop!!


----------



## msmofet

Harry Cobean said:


> @ addie.....i didn't know you worked on one of those naughty midnight food chat rooms....that last paragraph was decidedly deliciously disturbing....i relished every last letter & punctuation mark.....mmmmmmm!
> @ msm...now you're just talkin' dirty....don't stop!!


 I would spank you for that comment but you would probably enjoy it!!  
This was my first go at these biscuits so I followed the recipe. But I will be playing around with it and try to make it my own. I will try to rework my baking powder biscuits recipe so it will work better than the box baking mix and fresh garlic and I will use my homemade garlic butter to brush the top instead of the dry garlic powder and dry parsley.


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> I would spank you for that comment but you would probably enjoy it!!


there's no probably about it msm......to quote victoria wood:
"not gently,not meakly...beat me on the bottom with a woman's weekly,let's do it let's fall in lovvvvvvve
no hesitation,no precautions.....rub an avocado on me lower portions,let's do it lets fall in lovvvvvvvvvve"
and now victoria wood,one of the funniest people on tv imo will do it properly
Victoria Wood - Lets Do It - Christmas Special - YouTube


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> I would spank you for that comment but you would probably enjoy it!!
> This was my first go at these biscuits so I followed the recipe. But I will be playing around with it and try to make it my own. I will try to rework my baking powder biscuits recipe so it will work better than the box baking mix and fresh garlic and I will use my homemade garlic butter to brush the top instead of the dry garlic powder and dry parsley.


We need the recipe. Is that the kind of biscuits they serve at Red Lobster?


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> names darling....it means names..i was referring to how the same thing has different names that also have a meaning for........oh i give up k,go and have a run around in the playground til you calm down.....!!



I think we both need a run around the playground


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> We need the recipe. Is that the kind of biscuits they serve at Red Lobster?


 Yes they are.

I used a copycat recipe I found online.


----------



## Harry Cobean

*Harry's chicken satay with lettuce*

a delightfully light/healthy snackette or part of a meal with other dishes!
posted the receep in ethnic section


----------



## Kylie1969

That looks amazing Harry, job well done!

We have just recently bought a grill like yours....just waiting for it to arrive


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> That looks amazing Harry, job well done!
> 
> We have just recently bought a grill like yours....just waiting for it to arrive


another fat free/tasty healthy one k.check out the recipe in the ethnic section.dead easy!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Will go look now Harry, cheers


----------



## powerplantop

As some of you know one of my hobbies is taking food photos. Well using a stock agency I have have sold the use rights to this photo to Google and American express. 

Its not much but I have now been paid for my photography. 




Choritos a la chalca / Mussels Ceviche by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessFiona60

powerplantop said:


> As some of you know one of my hobbies is taking food photos. Well using a stock agency I have have sold the use rights to this photo to Google and American express.
> 
> Its not much but I have now been paid for my photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choritos a la chalca / Mussels Ceviche by powerplantop, on Flickr



Brilliant PPO!


----------



## taxlady

powerplantop said:


> As some of you know one of my hobbies is taking food photos. Well using a stock agency I have have sold the use rights to this photo to Google and American express.
> 
> Its not much but I have now been paid for my photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choritos a la chalca / Mussels Ceviche by powerplantop, on Flickr


w00t!


----------



## Harry Cobean

powerplantop said:


> As some of you know one of my hobbies is taking food photos. Well using a stock agency I have have sold the use rights to this photo to Google and American express.
> 
> Its not much but I have now been paid for my photography.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/40726522@N02/5176908726/
> Choritos a la chalca / Mussels Ceviche by powerplantop, on Flickr


beautiful ppt......fantastic pics mate!


----------



## Kylie1969

I agree, looks fantastic


----------



## Harry Cobean

*Lamb kebabs in onion water marinade*

inspired by steven raichlen,recipe from an iranian friend of mine,cooked by me!!harry's persian lamb kebabs in onion water(recipe posted in lamb section)


----------



## powerplantop

Thanks eveyone for the nice words.


----------



## Harry Cobean

powerplantop said:


> Thanks eveyone for the nice words.


credit where credits due ppt...great shots!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

powerplantop said:


> Thanks eveyone for the nice words.



Heck, I'm waiting for you to show up on one of the food channels...


----------



## msmofet




----------



## powerplantop

Harry Cobean said:


> credit where credits due ppt...great shots!



thank you


----------



## powerplantop

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heck, I'm waiting for you to show up on one of the food channels...



You never know....


----------



## Cheryl J

powerplantop, that is an amazing pic! 

Harry, your lamb kabobs look sooo good - I love lamb.  Thank you bunches for sharing - I do need to try that.  

again, msm, the london broil looks so tender and perfectly cooked.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Harry Cobean said:


> credit where credits due ppt...great shots!


+1


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> powerplantop, that is an amazing pic!
> 
> Harry, your lamb kabobs look sooo good - I love lamb.  Thank you bunches for sharing - I do need to try that.
> 
> again, msm, the london broil looks so tender and perfectly cooked.


cheers ears! i posted the recipe in lamb section.works brill with beef,pork & skinless chook thighs too....and there won't only be tears of joy when you make it matey......those onions....sheesh(kebab!)


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


>


another screen licker msm!


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


>



Yummo


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> inspired by steven raichlen,recipe from an iranian friend of mine,cooked by me!!harry's persian lamb kebabs in onion water(recipe posted in lamb section)



Lovely as always


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Lovely as always


cheers cobber!


----------



## msmofet

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Kylie1969

Your welcome MM


----------



## Kylie1969

Our homemade pizza, with a lovely tomato and parsley sauce, mozzarella cheese, buffalo mozzarella, sliced tomatoes and mint leaves

It was a lovely crisp, thin base we made too 

Very simple, but very tasty


----------



## msmofet

Kylie1969 said:


> Our homemade pizza, with a lovely tomato and parsley sauce, mozzarella cheese, buffalo mozzarella, sliced tomatoes and mint leaves
> 
> It was a lovely crisp, thin base we made too
> 
> Very simple, but very tasty


 That looks wonderful


----------



## msmofet

Simple Grilled American cheese and Swiss cheese sandwiches and lentil soup (no picture of soup).


----------



## Kylie1969

Very tasty indeed MM


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> That looks wonderful



Thanks so much MM...it does look very rustic on the pizza stone 

It was one of the nicest pizzas I have tasted...we will certainly be making it again


----------



## Cheryl J

I love thin crust pizzas too, Kylie.  

Bruschetta with various mini heirlooms, avocado, and a little bit of smoked gouda.


----------



## TATTRAT

Looks great, all!! Very nice, summer time, light food!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Cheryl and Tatt 

Cheryl, yours looks lovely too


----------



## TATTRAT

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you Cheryl and Tatt
> 
> Cheryl, yours looks lovely too



I really, REALLY miss having my pizza stone, I must get another, it's just something I never think about, until I see one, and then I slap myself for not having one. I don't do much home cooking, but I think everyone should have one. They are SUPER versatile, and great for a lot of things besides pizza too.


----------



## Kylie1969

Tatt, what else do you cook on them?


----------



## TATTRAT

Kylie1969 said:


> Tatt, what else do you cook on them?



Anything that you want a crust on, I do free form bread loaves, I have done a lot of convenience items: Jalapeno poppers, cheese sticks, chicken nuggets, etc etc etc. . . quesadillas turn out GREAT on a stone, burritos reheated, tortilla pizzas, all sorts of stuff really. Because they suck up extra moisture, they are GREAT for breads and the like.


----------



## Harry Cobean

TATTRAT said:


> Anything that you want a crust on, I do free form bread loaves, I have done a lot of convenience items: Jalapeno poppers, cheese sticks, chicken nuggets, etc etc etc. . . quesadillas turn out GREAT on a stone, burritos reheated, tortilla pizzas, all sorts of stuff really. Because they suck up extra moisture, they are GREAT for breads and the like.


how'r you doing tatt?good to see you back bud!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> I love thin crust pizzas too, Kylie.
> 
> Bruschetta with various mini heirlooms, avocado, and a little bit of smoked gouda.


no watermelon?!! looks good to me C


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Simple Grilled American cheese and Swiss cheese sandwiches and lentil soup (no picture of soup).


that sandwich is a bad boy msm...nice one!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Our homemade pizza, with a lovely tomato and parsley sauce, mozzarella cheese, buffalo mozzarella, sliced tomatoes and mint leaves
> 
> It was a lovely crisp, thin base we made too
> 
> Very simple, but very tasty


finally worked out which button to press on the camera eh?nice job cobber!!


----------



## Gravy Queen

Kyles your pizza looks gorgeous, I just love a home made pizza . I can't get my head around having mint on it though I prefer basil .


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> I love thin crust pizzas too, Kylie.
> 
> Bruschetta with various mini heirlooms, avocado, and a little bit of smoked gouda.


 *BEAUTIFUL*!!


Harry Cobean said:


> that sandwich is a bad boy msm...nice one!


 Thank you Harry. About to go make another for breakfast.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks for that Tatt, some great ideas there


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> finally worked out which button to press on the camera eh?nice job cobber!!



Yes


----------



## Kylie1969

Gravy Queen said:


> Kyles your pizza looks gorgeous, I just love a home made pizza . I can't get my head around having mint on it though I prefer basil .



Thanks GQ 

It was a Masterchef recipe and they said that the fresh mint goes really well with the buffalo mozzarella...which it does, great taste


----------



## Somebunny

Here are my cabbage rolls.



before



After being "sauced"




steam rising



Pierogi




Kielbasa


Beets seemed the likely veg 

Let's eat!


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:
			
		

> Here are my cabbage rolls.
> 
> before
> 
> After being "sauced"
> 
> steam rising
> 
> Pierogi
> 
> Kielbasa
> 
> Beets seemed the likely veg
> 
> Let's eat!



Absolutely gorgeous, Somebunny!  Thanks!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Somebunny said:


> Here are my cabbage rolls.
> 
> View attachment 15610
> 
> before
> 
> View attachment 15611
> 
> After being "sauced"
> 
> 
> View attachment 15612
> 
> steam rising
> 
> View attachment 15614
> 
> Pierogi
> 
> 
> View attachment 15615
> 
> Kielbasa
> 
> View attachment 15616
> Beets seemed the likely veg
> 
> Let's eat!


somebunny...will you marry me?.....fabulous!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes


well,lets have some more then!


----------



## Kylie1969

They look fabulous SB 



Somebunny said:


> Here are my cabbage rolls.
> 
> View attachment 15610
> 
> before
> 
> View attachment 15611
> 
> After being "sauced"
> 
> 
> View attachment 15612
> 
> steam rising
> 
> View attachment 15614
> 
> Pierogi
> 
> 
> View attachment 15615
> 
> Kielbasa
> 
> View attachment 15616
> Beets seemed the likely veg
> 
> Let's eat!


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry Cobean said:


> well,lets have some more then!


----------



## Somebunny

Thanks DL and Kylie,and Harry darling....of course I will marry you!  Lol! Oh wait......poo!  I'm already married....does that matter? Lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harry has many wives....or so he wishes.


----------



## lifesaver

Yesterdays Supper>>>


----------



## Somebunny

Now that looks refreshing LS!


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Harry has many wives....or so he wishes.



So funny Fiona


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> So funny Fiona



I think he's related to Henry the VIII...gotta watch out for him.


----------



## Kylie1969

lifesaver said:


> Yesterdays Supper>>>



That looks lovely LS


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think he's related to Henry the VIII...gotta watch out for him.



Yes, so I have heard


----------



## Harry Cobean

Somebunny said:


> Thanks DL and Kylie,and Harry darling....of course I will marry you!  Lol! Oh wait......poo!  I'm already married....does that matter? Lol.


not at all somebunny,the more the merrier & we might even get a free overnight in a hotel & our moment of fame on the steve wilkos show...yay!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, so I have heard





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think he's related to Henry the VIII...gotta watch out for him.


bluff king hal put it about a bit....we're all related to him....just following in his footsteps,ladies!!
actually it's henry v,that's me on the horse trying to get into the pub on stripper night after the doors were locked,bolas is the one with the beard!!
Henry V - The Breach - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harry Cobean said:


> bluff king hal put it about a bit....we're all related to him....just following in his footsteps,ladies!!
> actually it's henry v,that's me on the horse trying to get into the pub on stripper night after the doors were locked,bolas is the one with the beard!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikynTH9oJg8



But we know how "King Hal" got rid of his spares...


----------



## msmofet

Tricolor quinoa (white, black & red) and orzo pasta pilaf.


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks lovely MM


----------



## msmofet

Thank you Kylie.

Beef, bean and cheese enchiladas, mexican rice and salsa


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh my, MsM....I so love enchilada dinners and yours looks fantastic.  

Somebunny, love the look of your cabbage rolls!


----------



## Cheryl J

Harry Cobean said:


> bluff king hal put it about a bit....we're all related to him....just following in his footsteps,ladies!!
> actually it's henry v,that's me on the horse trying to get into the pub on stripper night after the doors were locked,bolas is the one with the beard!!
> Henry V - The Breach - YouTube


 
LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:
			
		

> Thank you Kylie.
> 
> Beef, bean and cheese enchiladas, mexican rice and salsa



Good gravy, MsM!  Now you make me want to head out for Mexican, though it won't look as good as yours!


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> Oh my, MsM....I so love enchilada dinners and yours looks fantastic.
> 
> Somebunny, love the look of your cabbage rolls!


 


Dawgluver said:


> Good gravy, MsM! Now you make me want to head out for Mexican, though it won't look as good as yours!


 Thank you cheryl and DL


----------



## msmofet

Homemade - wonton soup, egg rolls (first run and family gave them 2 thumbs up!!) and fried rice


----------



## Bmhughes89

Bringing back the food photos thread with lots of goodies. Check em out, let me know what you think or if you want to know the recipes.


----------



## Addie

You should label them so we know what we are looking at.


----------



## Bmhughes89

Panzanella salad, quinoa salad, bacon, blue cheese slaw burger, Italian naan wrap, turkey club salad, curry chicken salad, bruschetta, sautéed zucchini&shallots, primavera sandwich.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yum, they all look wonderful


----------



## Bmhughes89

Blackened hanger steak topped with Gorgonzola, smoked Gouda mashed potatoes and grilled asparagus. cheddar, Romano cheese and Granny Smith apple turnover, homemade vanilla cinnamon bourbon ice cream and a caramel sauce. First picture is from work, second one is from a cooking competition I participated in.


----------



## Kylie1969

Mmm love the turnover


----------



## Bmhughes89

Gnocchi in a white wine sauce polenta 2 ways with a red wine reduction and scallops over orzo with a rosemary grilling sauce.


----------



## Kathleen

All three dishes look great, but I would love to have the scallop with orzo recipe.  Mmmm.


----------



## Kylie1969

They look fabulous


----------



## grumblebee

My kedgeree dish I made. So yummy and easy and delicious. Good, hearty, and simple:


----------



## CarolPa

I was looking through this old thread looking at all the pictures.  Just today, I was reading a paperback novel and the woman in the story ordered Osso Bucchi in a restaurant, and I had never heard of it.  Now, just a couple hours later, I am seeing it pictured!  LOL  



Margi Cintrano said:


> Sorry, for this dilemma, as I could not respond in time, nor delete without Technological Expert online.
> 
> Here are two dishes, profoundly steeped in Mediterranean Traditions:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Osso Bucchi - veal shank Milanese


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks great GB


----------



## Zhizara

GrumbleBee your kedgeree dish looks soooooo good!  

Could you please post your recipe?


----------



## Harry Cobean

thought i'd resurrect the old food photo's thread & maybe  bmh,msmofet,somebunny,cherylj et al will join me.i mean if we ain't  cookin' it or eatin' it lookin' at the pictures is the next best thing....right?!!
double dipped/fried cornish gurnard fillets,scallops & prawns with french fries & coleslaw
fusilli lunghi with scallops/chorizo in a white wine,cream & saffron sauce


----------



## Harry Cobean

buccatini with prawns in a cherry tomato,smoked pancetta & greek basil sauce


----------



## CarolPa

They all look good to me except for the mussels.  I love shellfish, but don't like to see it still in the shell.  LOL


----------



## Harry Cobean

CarolPa said:


> They all look good to me except for the mussels.  I love shellfish, but don't like to see it still in the shell.  LOL


so you love SHELLfish but don't like to see the shells....okayyyyyyy!!
only kidding carol,next time i'll cook 'em naked just for you!!


----------



## CarolPa

Harry Cobean said:


> so you love SHELLfish but don't like to see the shells....okayyyyyyy!!
> only kidding carol,next time i'll cook 'em naked just for you!!




Oh, they can be cooked in the shell, but taken out of the shell before they appear on my plate.  LOL


----------



## Harry Cobean

CarolPa said:


> Oh, they can be cooked in the shell, but taken out of the shell before they appear on my plate.  LOL


oy vey!you'd like me to chew them for you as well maybe!


----------



## CarolPa

No, I will chew them, but thanks for offering!


----------



## Harry Cobean

CarolPa said:


> No, I will chew them, but thanks for offering!


so,what is it about the shells that puts you off?


----------



## CarolPa

I just don't like the looks of them.  We go to a seafood buffet occasionally, and I will admit I have eaten them there, and took them out of the shells myself, but I would prefer not to.  I also eat crablegs and most of the time my husband cracks them open for me.  And, if I order lobster in a restaurant, I want it to be presented already out of the shell.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hello, Harry.  Long time no see.   

Thought I'd contribute and help resurrect this thread.    I LOVE to see member food photos! 

Speaking of shellfish....I grilled some beautiful prawns recently. Marinated in a little olive oil, chopped garlic, lemon juice, and cracked black pepper.


----------



## Cheryl J

Breaded and baked Alaskan cod and salad.


----------



## Cheryl J

Mexican style fiesta.  Chicken enchiladas, refried beans and Spanish rice.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I just don't like the looks of them.  We go to a seafood buffet occasionally, and I will admit I have eaten them there, and took them out of the shells myself, but I would prefer not to.  I also eat crablegs and most of the time my husband cracks them open for me.  And, if I order lobster in a restaurant, I want it to be presented already out of the shell.



I am with  you Carol. When I order food in a restaurant I want it to arrive at my table ready to eat. I will gladly pay for my meal. I just don't want to have to work for my meal as well. And if you are going to be serving me jumbo shrimp, please remover the shell on the tail. When they are big enough that I have to cut them into pieces to eat, I don't want to be picking out pieces of shell after I have put it in my mouth. 

I no longer order lobsters in a restaurant. Again, I don't want to have to work my arthritic fingers into a mass of pain just to get at my food. AT  home, I get my kitchen shears and just cut the shell right up the middle. And if you know how to twist off the claws right, the meat just falls out. If it doesn't, I grab my shears again. 

That's why I like meatloaf. No work involved. Fork to mouth, over and over, again and again.


----------



## Rocklobster

Block of frozen squid that was my dinner a few months back...


----------



## Somebunny

Just wanted to pop in and show Harry I'm "on board" with the "resurrection"  this is a photo from this summer, but it was a really tasty burger with grilled onions served with a yummy macaroni salad.


Afraid my photos are no match for Cheryl's....positively professional looking!


----------



## Cheryl J

Somebunny, that looks wonderful.  Nothing like a good burger with those amazing looking caramelized grilled onions, and a macaroni salad.  

I guess I'm in the minority with shell-on shellfish.  It may not be something I'd want to mess with in a restaurant, but here at home we love the peel-and-eat-at-the-table shellfish dinners, complete with warm cloths and finger bowls. It's kind of a social thing, and shrimp tastes so much more 'shrimpy' when it's roasted, baked, grilled, whatever, with the shell still intact. Just my humble opinion. 

Thank you somebunny, those pics are just from my cellphone - it takes better pics than my camera.  lol    

Happy cooking!


----------



## Cheryl J

Rocklobster, I have never had squid before.  I would be willing to try it, though.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Rocklobster said:


> Block of frozen squid that was my dinner a few months back...


trust you,ahem, defrosted & cooked 'em first rock!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> Hello, Harry.  Long time no see.
> 
> Thought I'd contribute and help resurrect this thread.    I LOVE to see member food photos!
> 
> Speaking of shellfish....I grilled some beautiful prawns recently. Marinated in a little olive oil, chopped garlic, lemon juice, and cracked black pepper.





Cheryl J said:


> Breaded and baked Alaskan cod and salad.





Cheryl J said:


> Mexican style fiesta.  Chicken enchiladas, refried beans and Spanish rice.


OMG!! now those are what you call prawns cheryl "how would you like your prawns madam?" "just pull out the harpoons & send 'em over!!" all looks fabulous & super tasty as always hun!see you're still eating watermelon...i'm seriously thinking of buying stocks in your watermelon company...gotta say i'm hooked on the stuff myself..very good for you apparently.
loads of great cooks on dc cooking great sounding food,wish more people would post pics....


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> Rocklobster, I have never had squid before.  I would be willing to try it, though.


got to try it cj.i get the the small ones from tesco if i'm using them in pasta or stuffing them(oooh errr missus!!)and the big boys from my local chinese supermarket for frying or stewing.deelish & cheap as chips.you've either got to flash them on high heat or long slow cook them.anything in between & you've got yourself a new spare tyre for the car!!here's some i prepared earlier as they say-ground pork stuffed squid


----------



## Harry Cobean

Somebunny said:


> Just wanted to pop in and show Harry I'm "on board" with the "resurrection"  this is a photo from this summer, but it was a really tasty burger with grilled onions served with a yummy macaroni salad.
> 
> View attachment 18919
> Afraid my photos are no match for Cheryl's....positively professional looking!


wayyyyyyyy too modest bunny....firstly the photo is fine & the food looks great.secondly,sometimes only a burger will do & your's looks & sounds screen lickylicious!!
thanks for joining in sb,cj & rock....keep 'em comin'!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

talkin' about burgers here's another one i prepared earlier,infact i think i might just cook it again tonight......mmmmmmm
ribeye cheeseburger with smoked bacon & cukes


----------



## Mad Cook

Harry Cobean said:


> cooked this tonight:vietnamese beef with rice noodle,sour green mango,peanut,pomegranate & chilli salad


And presumably, by the time you'd photographed it and then got round to sitting down to eat it, it was cold.

I'm sorry but  have little patience with all this nonsense of decoratively plating up food. I don't want it to look a mess but there is a world of difference between a neat serving and "artistic plating". If a dish is described on the menu as having a sauce I don't want merely a couple of drips or a paint brush streak of said sauce decorating the plate and if it's supposed to be accompanied by mange-tout, I expect more than two pods balanced on top of a piled up collection of food. And I particularly don't like it if they've spent so much time making the food look pretty that it's cold - or worse still has been microwaved to reheat it.

Rant over.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Mad Cook said:


> And presumably, by the time you'd photographed it and then got round to sitting down to eat it, it was cold.
> 
> I'm sorry but  have little patience with all this nonsense of decoratively plating up food. I don't want it to look a mess but there is a world of difference between a neat serving and "artistic plating". If a dish is described on the menu as having a sauce I don't want merely a couple of drips or a paint brush streak of said sauce decorating the plate and if it's supposed to be accompanied by mange-tout, I expect more than two pods balanced on top of a piled up collection of food. And I particularly don't like it if they've spent so much time making the food look pretty that it's cold - or worse still has been microwaved to reheat it.
> 
> Rant over.


well good for you


----------



## pacanis

Here, here. A lot of the pics I see I'd have to have three servings.


----------



## Rocklobster

Harry Cobean said:


> trust you,ahem, defrosted & cooked 'em first rock!!


Squidsicles....

That photo was taken the minute after I popped them out of the box into the sink.  That was the bottom of the block.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Rocklobster said:


> Squidsicles....
> 
> That photo was taken the minute after I popped them out of the box into the sink.  That was the bottom of the block.


ah ha!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> And presumably, by the time you'd photographed it and then got round to sitting down to eat it, it was cold.
> 
> I'm sorry but  have little patience with all this nonsense of decoratively plating up food. I don't want it to look a mess but there is a world of difference between a neat serving and "artistic plating". If a dish is described on the menu as having a sauce I don't want merely a couple of drips or a paint brush streak of said sauce decorating the plate and if it's supposed to be accompanied by mange-tout, I expect more than two pods balanced on top of a piled up collection of food. And I particularly don't like it if they've spent so much time making the food look pretty that it's cold - or worse still has been microwaved to reheat it.
> 
> Rant over.



So, head on over to the Petty Vents thread and rant. You don't need to ruin other people's fun just because you don't enjoy the same thing they do.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hey, I did take a photo of my meatloaf and mashed potatoes the other day! Yum!


----------



## pacanis

As it should be, ketchup on _after_ it's cooked, lol.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> And presumably, by the time you'd photographed it and then got round to sitting down to eat it, it was cold.
> 
> I'm sorry but  have little patience with all this nonsense of decoratively plating up food. I don't want it to look a mess but there is a world of difference between a neat serving and "artistic plating". If a dish is described on the menu as having a sauce I don't want merely a couple of drips or a paint brush streak of said sauce decorating the plate and if it's supposed to be accompanied by mange-tout, I expect more than two pods balanced on top of a piled up collection of food. And I particularly don't like it if they've spent so much time making the food look pretty that it's cold - or worse still has been microwaved to reheat it.
> 
> Rant over.



When my kids were small and I had to serve them from the pots at the stove, I always tried to make the food look attractive. Food wasn't just plopped on the plate. It was arranged. As they got older the food went into serving bowls and placed on the table. They were old enough to served themselves. I noticed that they continued to plate their foods on their own plate. 

My husband and I always had breakfast together the first morning he was ashore. He had a full meal, and again I plated the food including cutting the toast into points and placed on the outside on the plate surrounding the food. He always said it looked like he was eating in a fancy restaurant. 

You learn over time and with experience how to time the food so that you can still present a pretty plate of food and still serve it hot. 

I don't want paintbrush food either. I have had plates come out of the kitchen that was so pretty, you didn't want to disturb the food. That too is carrying plating too far. We eat with our eyes first.


----------



## powerplantop

Looks like Flickr no longer give a link that I can use.


----------



## Harry Cobean

powerplantop said:


> Looks like Flickr no longer give a link that I can use.


wow!!now that IS impressive....gonna work my way through every video.thanks!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, I did take a photo of my meatloaf and mashed potatoes the other day! Yum!


now that's what you do call southern comfort(providing my geography is right that is!!)!!


----------



## powerplantop

Harry Cobean said:


> wow!!now that IS impressive....gonna work my way through every video.thanks!!



I hope your not hungry when you start.


----------



## Harry Cobean

GotGarlic said:


> So, head on over to the Petty Vents thread and rant. You don't need to ruin other people's fun just because you don't enjoy the same thing they do.


+1,i'm sure the mushy pea & baked bean curry you coo...sorry concocted last night looked as good as i'm sure it tasted............


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> As it should be, ketchup on _after_ it's cooked, lol.



Oh, no, there's a ketchup glaze on there, too! See the crispy bits?


----------



## GotGarlic

Harry Cobean said:


> now that's what you do call southern comfort(providing my geography is right that is!!)!!



I am living in the South, but I grew up in the Midwest and that's where I learned to make it. I think it's a pretty popular dish all over now, with lots of variations. There's a meatloaf thread around here somewhere ... Maybe someday I'll branch out and try a different recipe, but I'll have to call it something else or DH might get upset


----------



## Harry Cobean

GotGarlic said:


> I am living in the South, but I grew up in the Midwest and that's where I learned to make it. I think it's a pretty popular dish all over now, with lots of variations. There's a meatloaf thread around here somewhere ... Maybe someday I'll branch out and try a different recipe, but I'll have to call it something else or DH might get upset


stick with what you know & keep posting the pics gg.oh yeah,make sure the foods hot too!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I created this entrée, the two sides, the dessert, and the latte for my client's web site, to promote their products:

Cod fillets with pomegranate balsamic vinegar glaze








Lemon Couscous with Kalamata Olives







Maple-Orange Glazed Carrots







Almond Olive Oil Cake







Pumpkin Pie Latte






Believe it or not, I cooked this all up on a countertop induction hot plate, except for the cake, of course, which was baked in a countertop convection toaster oven. 

I love cooking with the induction burner. I'm wondering if I could get my ceramic cooktop stove retro-fitted.

Recipes by request.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

powerplantop said:


> I hope your not hungry when you start.



If so he's going to be really hungry after the last video...


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, I did take a photo of my meatloaf and mashed potatoes the other day! Yum!



I want some. Meatloaf! One of my favorite foods.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, I did take a photo of my meatloaf and mashed potatoes the other day! Yum!




That looks very good GG.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I need to figure out where I put my camera...


----------



## GotGarlic

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I created this entrée, the two sides, the dessert, and the latte for my client's web site, to promote their products:
> 
> Cod fillets with pomegranate balsamic vinegar glaze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemon Couscous with Kalamata Olives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple-Orange Glazed Carrots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almond Olive Oil Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Pie Latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I cooked this all up on a countertop induction hot plate, except for the cake, of course, which was baked in a countertop convection toaster oven.
> 
> I love cooking with the induction burner. I'm wondering if I could get my ceramic cooktop stove retro-fitted.
> 
> Recipes by request.



Lovely photo, Sir Loin.


----------



## pacanis

I just see red x's except for the latte.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I just see red x's except for the latte.




For me, they all brought up a sign in page for g-mail, except for the latte.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I just see red x's except for the latte.



I can only see the latte too, just thought it was my iPad.....


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I just see red x's except for the latte.



Ditto!


----------



## Harry Cobean

pacanis said:


> I just see red x's except for the latte.





CarolPa said:


> For me, they all brought up a sign in page for g-mail, except for the latte.





Dawgluver said:


> I can only see the latte too, just thought it was my iPad.....


ok already,i'm sure sir loin has got the message...sheesh!!
but for what it's worth i can only see the la.....right i'll get me coat!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Addie said:


> Ditto!


gaw' blimey not you as well addie!


----------



## Harry Cobean

*Steamed blackbean chicken thighs*

tonights offering ladies & gentlemen is steamed blackbean chicken thighs with stirfried noodles washed down with ice cold tsingtao beer....nice!


----------



## pacanis

I've got that same steamer basket, Harry. 
Did you lay the chicken pieces on top of it or are they underneath and you put something else on top? I'm trying to understand the inverted concept...

It looks like a delicious and FLAVORFUL meal.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Cheryl J

Haha, Harry, you remembered that I love watermelon.    During the summer when we went through an entire week of 115F/46C weather, I had this for dinner more than once, I'll admit.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic, that meatloaf and mashed dinner looks amazing.  I'm craving meatloaf now.  

Harry, your black bean chicken looks, and sounds so good.  I love the step by step photos.  And what a great idea of the upside down use of your steamer!  I will have to remember that.  Perfect for when things don't quite fit in the steamer basket.  

Ditto on Sir Loin's photos, I could only see the latte one as well.  Looks great though, and I want a set of those glass mugs.


----------



## Harry Cobean

pacanis said:


> I've got that same steamer basket, Harry.
> Did you lay the chicken pieces on top of it or are they underneath and you put something else on top? I'm trying to understand the inverted concept...
> 
> It looks like a delicious and FLAVORFUL meal.
> Thanks for the pics.


packed a punch of flavour to be sure...thanks pac!!
right,the steamer,,you know it's got legs that normally rest on the bottom of the pan & keep the basket clear of the water,well,you put the steamer in the pan upsidedown & then put the bowl of food to cooked on the legs.it raises the food closer to the top of the pan where the steam is hotter & more dense.it's a chinese technique to steam the food more quickly.the food is sealed in the bowl using foil but the foil is fitted with the shiny side nearest to the food,that way the foil keeps the food moist but doesn't reflect as much heat away from the food,thus helping it to cook more quickly....ta dahh!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> Haha, Harry, you remembered that I love watermelon.    During the summer when we went through an entire week of 115F/46C weather, I had this for dinner more than once, I'll admit.


of course i remembered....i also seem to remember asking you to marry me the first time i saw your food...offer's still on the table now that i've seen your prawns


----------



## pacanis

What a nifty method. Kind of like a double broiler effect using steam and high temp instead of water and low temp. A vessel within a vessel. And you don't have to worry about the liquid licking the food if you have a bit too much in. Super.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> GotGarlic, that meatloaf and mashed dinner looks amazing.  I'm craving meatloaf now.
> 
> Harry, your black bean chicken looks, and sounds so good.  I love the step by step photos.  And what a great idea of the upside down use of your steamer!  I will have to remember that.  Perfect for when things don't quite fit in the steamer basket.
> 
> Ditto on Sir Loin's photos, I could only see the latte one as well.  Looks great though, and I want a set of those glass mugs.


just posted a reply about the steamer for pacanis.
cor blimey chezza not you as well about the latte photo's already...give the guy a break!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

pacanis said:


> What a nifty method. Kind of like a double broiler effect using steam and high temp instead of water and low temp. A vessel within a vessel. And you don't have to worry about the liquid licking the food if you have a bit too much in. Super.


correctamundo pac!!spot on about the the food being kept well clear of the water,means you can boil the water as hard as you like rather than just simmering!!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I've got that same steamer basket, Harry.
> Did you lay the chicken pieces on top of it or are they underneath and you put something else on top? I'm trying to understand the inverted concept...
> 
> It looks like a delicious and FLAVORFUL meal.
> Thanks for the pics.


ditto


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> ditto


thanks tax,it was very tasty,which is a relief 'cos it's the first time i've cooked it


----------



## Cheryl J

Harry Cobean said:


> of course i remembered....i also seem to remember asking you to marry me the first time i saw your food...offer's still on the table now that i've seen your prawns



Ok now you're makin me blush.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> Ok now you're makin me blush.


pinker than a slice of watermelon eh?


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonights offering:fish,chips & mushy peas.reese's peanut butter pumpkin for pud.couple of nice haddock loins double dipped in buttermilk/cornmeal then deep fried,crinkle cut chips & harry(no relation,sadly)ramsdens mushies.


----------



## Harry Cobean

seafood & butter bean tagine.no recipe,just made it up as i went along.damn tasty too!!


----------



## Gravy Queen

Wow Hazza I am totes pinching some of these ideas ! I have a ruddy huge bag of cornmeal stuff and am losing the will to live working out what to do with it . So , fish idea nicked . Butter beans going on the shopping list too , we love them !! 

Were you feeding the five thousand pray tell ?


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> Wow Hazza I am totes pinching some of these ideas ! I have a ruddy huge bag of cornmeal stuff and am losing the will to live working out what to do with it . So , fish idea nicked . Butter beans going on the shopping list too , we love them !!
> 
> Were you feeding the five thousand pray tell ?


nah,just two for a late lunch....never going to waste me time with breadcrumbs,eggs,flour or batter & all that sh....stuff anymore.just dip it in(oooh err missus) the seasoned cornmeal,then buttermilk,then cornmeal again..fry it...voila double dipped fried whatever...simps!!double whammy is that the buttermilk is less than 1% fat so you can sign it off as healthy,yes m'lud,even if it's a mars bar you're frying!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> Wow Hazza I am totes pinching some of these ideas ! I have a ruddy huge bag of cornmeal stuff and am losing the will to live working out what to do with it . So , fish idea nicked . Butter beans going on the shopping list too , we love them !!


how about haricot beans??!!


----------



## Gravy Queen

They are growing on me .......


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> They are growing on me .......


that's nice


----------



## CarolPa

Harry Cobean said:


> tonights offering:fish,chips & mushy peas.reese's peanut butter pumpkin for pud.couple of nice haddock loins double dipped in buttermilk/cornmeal then deep fried,crinkle cut chips & harry(no relation,sadly)ramsdens mushies.




What kind of oil did you use, Harry?


----------



## Harry Cobean

CarolPa said:


> What kind of oil did you use, Harry?


rapeseed oil carol.i think you guy's call it canola oil your side of the pond?
it's a bit cheaper than sunflower oil over here & i find it has a higher smoking point too.according to the blurp on the side of the bottle it's also a healthier oil than sunflower...so important when you are deep frying last nights leftover pizza....!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonights offering is some mussels & other bits & pieces left over from last night.moules frites...mussels with chips & garlic mayo


----------



## CarolPa

Harry Cobean said:


> rapeseed oil carol.i think you guy's call it canola oil your side of the pond?
> it's a bit cheaper than sunflower oil over here & i find it has a higher smoking point too.according to the blurp on the side of the bottle it's also a healthier oil than sunflower...so important when you are deep frying last nights leftover pizza....!!




Canola oil is what I buy, other than olive oil.  I buy it because I read the same health information.  My husband loves fried food so I figure he might as well at least be using a healthier oil.  I don't usually eat pizza, but I might like it deep fried!


----------



## Harry Cobean

CarolPa said:


> Canola oil is what I buy, other than olive oil.  I buy it because I read the same health information.  My husband loves fried food so I figure he might as well at least be using a healthier oil.  I don't usually eat pizza, but I might like it deep fried!


just kidding about the pizza....but it is a thought eh??!!
i also use it in dressings or if i'm making mayo...seems it even healthier than olive oil too


----------



## Harry Cobean

orkney brown crab with oven fries & garlic mayo...mmmmmm....lurrrrv crab!


----------



## powerplantop

Something insane I made "Colombian style hamburger". When I was in Colombia they had all kinds of crazy sauces for hot dogs and burgers. 




Hamburguesa Colombiana by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## taxlady

powerplantop said:


> Something insane I made "Colombian style hamburger". When I was in Colombia they had all kinds of crazy sauces for hot dogs and burgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamburguesa Colombiana by powerplantop, on Flickr


Looks good. So, what kind of crazy sauce(s) are on this one?


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> Looks good. So, what kind of crazy sauce(s) are on this one?


+1 with you on that tax...if that's the way crazy looks in colombia i'm on the first plane out to the asylum!


----------



## KatyCooks

As requested Harry!       Crab and Sweetcorn Chowder.


----------



## Zhizara

Looks good. How did it taste?  Is is good enough that you will give us your recipe?


----------



## KatyCooks

Zhizara said:


> Looks good. How did it taste? Is is good enough that you will give us your recipe?


 
It tasted very good Zhizara - but whether it was anything like an actual chowder is anyone's guess! 

And I didn't really follow a recipe in the end - just softened chopped onion and finely diced potato in sunflower oil.  (The finely diced potato was for thickening purposes as I didn't want to use flour).  Then added some chicken stock, potato chunks, frozen sweetcorn and a little thyme and simmered gently til the potato chunks were cooked through.   After that I added the crab chunks to warm through, some heavy cream and a good grinding of pepper.   (And I threw some chopped parsley on top to make it look pretty.)  

I imagine the chowder police are on my tail even as we speak!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's beautiful, Katy...I'd ask for a spoon!


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's beautiful, Katy...I'd ask for a spoon!


 
Aw!  Thanks PF!


----------



## Harry Cobean

KatyCooks said:


> As requested Harry!       Crab and Sweetcorn Chowder.


good girl,nice job too!! keep 'em coming.the pics brighten up the threads no end & the food photo's thread is a great resource of ideas too imo!


----------



## powerplantop

taxlady said:


> Looks good. So, what kind of crazy sauce(s) are on this one?



You can find the sauses here. 
Colombian Fast Food Sauces Recipe - Video Collaboration with James Strange World of Flavor - YouTube



Harry Cobean said:


> +1 with you on that tax...if that's the way crazy looks in colombia i'm on the first plane out to the asylum!



You will be glad you went, I loved the food in Colombia.


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonights offering:28 day dry aged ribeye,seafood skewers,potato/baby avocado salad & cherry tomato/greek basil salad.surf 'n turf to you mate!!


----------



## taxlady

You've done it again Harry. Looks terrific and the steak is done just the way I like it.

I'm envious of your cress. I used to buy it that way in Denmark. I've never seen it here.


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> You've done it again Harry. Looks terrific and the steak is done just the way I like it.
> 
> I'm envious of your cress. I used to buy it that way in Denmark. I've never seen it here.


thanks tax,much appreciated!!gotta foolproof(harryproof!)method for steaks.works every time no matter how thick or thin the steak is or what cut it is.think it was a marco pierre white tip.get your pan really hot.whack in your steak for a couple of mins to seal,turn & when blood starts to appear on the sealed side take the steak out of the pan & rest on a warm plate(the steak not you!!) for as long as the steak was in the pan.i cooked that steak for 4 mins total.the skewers took 2 mins each side to cook...bingo..works every time!
the cress IS fab & only costs 50 pence/about 35cents? a punnet.i also grow it like i did when i was a kid...piece of wet kitchen towel or flannel,sprinkle with mustard & cress seeds,stick it on a window sill for a few days...hey presto you've got your mustard & cress!love it in egg mayo sandwiches too


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> It tasted very good Zhizara - but whether it was anything like an actual chowder is anyone's guess!
> 
> And I didn't really follow a recipe in the end - just softened chopped onion and finely diced potato in sunflower oil.  (The finely diced potato was for thickening purposes as I didn't want to use flour).  Then added some chicken stock, potato chunks, frozen sweetcorn and a little thyme and simmered gently til the potato chunks were cooked through.   After that I added the crab chunks to warm through, some heavy cream and a good grinding of pepper.   (And I threw some chopped parsley on top to make it look pretty.)
> 
> I imagine the chowder police are on my tail even as we speak!



That recipe sounds like a chowder to this New Englander. You used cream and potatoes for the thickening. What makes it a chowder is that your liquid consists mostly of cream or milk. It is the type of liquid that determines whether it is chowder or soup.


----------



## CarolPa

powerplantop said:


> Something insane I made "Colombian style hamburger". When I was in Colombia they had all kinds of crazy sauces for hot dogs and burgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamburguesa Colombiana by powerplantop, on Flickr




A Hamburger is usually one of my least favorite things, but I watched the video of that hamburger being made and I am definately going to make it soon.  Not only did he put all three sauces on it, but he also topped it with some really yummy looking coleslaw that contained so many carrots it looked orange, and as a final topping, he used finely crushed potato chips.  I don't know where I will get the columbian cheese he showed, but that's the least of my worries.  The cole slaw and sauces make the burger IMO.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> That recipe sounds like a chowder to this New Englander. You used cream and potatoes for the thickening. What makes it a chowder is that your liquid consists mostly of cream or milk. It is the type of liquid that determines whether it is chowder or soup.



Chowder is named for the type of pot it was traditionally cooked in on fishing boats - chaudiere or cauldron.


----------



## Harry Cobean

harry's prawn & queenie scallop burgers with potato/baby avocado & cherry tomato/greek basil salads


----------



## powerplantop

CarolPa said:


> A Hamburger is usually one of my least favorite things, but I watched the video of that hamburger being made and I am definately going to make it soon.  Not only did he put all three sauces on it, but he also topped it with some really yummy looking coleslaw that contained so many carrots it looked orange, and as a final topping, he used finely crushed potato chips.  I don't know where I will get the columbian cheese he showed, but that's the least of my worries.  The cole slaw and sauces make the burger IMO.



Believe it or not I found the cheese at Wal-Mart. But like you said that is not the most important thing. The slaw and garlic mayo are the most important.


----------



## powerplantop

Korean Spicy Stir Fried Octopus - Nakji Bokkeum




Korean Spicy Stir Fried Octopus - Nakji Bokkeum by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## Harry Cobean

powerplantop said:


> Korean Spicy Stir Fried Octopus - Nakji Bokkeum


looks fabulous ppt.i love octopus but i usually long/slow braise it in tomato based sauces.never stir fried it & i also love korean/vietnamese grub,so any chance of a recipe?


----------



## msmofet

Much pain lately in hands/fingers/wrists.  Not much real cooking so I will try to get some shots if possible or post some old pics when I get the chance.


----------



## Harry Cobean

msmofet said:


> Much pain lately in hands/fingers/wrists.  Not much real cooking so I will try to get some shots if possible or post some old pics when I get the chance.


really sorry to hear that you are in pain msmbut,if it helps, the thought of your fantastic food pics certainly put a smile on my face.look forwards to seeing them when you are able too post


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight,a moist eye'd trip down memory lane.harry & laila's ras el hanout lamb tagine with home made preserved lemons & jewelled giant saffron cous cous...i thank you!!


----------



## powerplantop

Harry Cobean said:


> looks fabulous ppt.i love octopus but i usually long/slow braise it in tomato based sauces.never stir fried it & i also love korean/vietnamese grub,so any chance of a recipe?



Use this just use octopus instead of squid. Stir-fried squid (ojinguh bokkeum) recipe - Maangchi.com


----------



## powerplantop

msmofet said:


> Much pain lately in hands/fingers/wrists.  Not much real cooking so I will try to get some shots if possible or post some old pics when I get the chance.



So sorry to hear that, I have missed your food pictures!


----------



## Harry Cobean

powerplantop said:


> Use this just use octopus instead of squid. Stir-fried squid (ojinguh bokkeum) recipe - Maangchi.com


cheers ppt,i've got one in the freezer 



powerplantop said:


> So sorry to hear that, I have missed your food pictures!


+1 msm


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Much pain lately in hands/fingers/wrists.  Not much real cooking so I will try to get some shots if possible or post some old pics when I get the chance.



Sorry to hear this MsM.  Not fun having hurting hands.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you everyone. Hopefully will have some relief by turkey day cooking.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

KatyCooks said:


> As requested Harry!       Crab and Sweetcorn Chowder.



Looks delightful, just missing a spoon for tasting


----------



## oliver

All this dishes looks delicious! And you are all a great photographers too! Is it allowed to post these photos on other blogs?


----------



## Harry Cobean

oliver said:


> All this dishes looks delicious! And you are all a great photographers too! Is it allowed to post these photos on other blogs?


don't think so oliver.check with the mods.we've had problems with unauthorised blogging before


----------



## PrincessFiona60

oliver said:


> All this dishes looks delicious! And you are all a great photographers too! Is it allowed to post these photos on other blogs?



No, it is not allowed to post our photos to blogs.  It is also frowned on to post photos you find online to our forums.  This is because of copyright issues.


----------



## CarolPa

Harry Cobean said:


> tonight,a moist eye'd trip down memory lane.harry & laila's ras el hanout lamb tagine with home made preserved lemons & jewelled giant saffron cous cous...i thank you!!




Interesting.  Many things I have never heard of before.  What was that long skinny thing that resembled a carrot?


----------



## Harry Cobean

CarolPa said:


> Interesting.  Many things I have never heard of before.  What was that long skinny thing that resembled a carrot?


it's a chilli pepper of some description carol.all i know is that it said "grown in spain" & "medium heat"on the packet.consensus amongst cws,steve k & one or two others on the "today's dinner" thread is that it is most likely a cayenne pepper.tell you what tho' carol,tesco lied about the heat.....hotter than the hobs of hell they are(and i can take heat)but damn tasty.that's why i left it whole.tagines are not usually "hot" dishes.if i'd chopped it up,thus exposing the membrane inside the chilli & the seeds(those two parts are where most of the heat is)it woulda blown me bleedin' socks off,i can tell ya!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight folks it's marks & spencers northern irish spit roast"oakham" chook with avocado/prawn & cos lettuce salad.


----------



## powerplantop

Fish and Chips




Fish and Chips by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## CarolPa

Harry Cobean said:


> it's a chilli pepper of some description carol.all i know is that it said "grown in spain" & "medium heat"on the packet.consensus amongst cws,steve k & one or two others on the "today's dinner" thread is that it is most likely a cayenne pepper.tell you what tho' carol,tesco lied about the heat.....hotter than the hobs of hell they are(and i can take heat)but damn tasty.that's why i left it whole.tagines are not usually "hot" dishes.if i'd chopped it up,thus exposing the membrane inside the chilli & the seeds(those two parts are where most of the heat is)it woulda blown me bleedin' socks off,i can tell ya!!




A "touch" of heat is about all I can handle!


----------



## Harry Cobean

powerplantop said:


> Fish and Chips


sweet!! that batter looks like it's nice n' crispy too!


----------



## Harry Cobean

CarolPa said:


> A "touch" of heat is about all I can handle!


now't wrong with that carol.i like heat but not to the point where it overshadows the flavour....leave that to adam richman!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Harry Cobean said:


> it's a chilli pepper of some description carol.all i know is that it said "grown in spain" & "medium heat"on the packet.consensus amongst cws,steve k & one or two others on the "today's dinner" thread is that it is most likely a cayenne pepper.tell you what tho' carol,tesco lied about the heat.....hotter than the hobs of hell they are(and i can take heat)but damn tasty.that's why i left it whole.tagines are not usually "hot" dishes.if i'd chopped it up,thus exposing the membrane inside the chilli & the seeds(those two parts are where most of the heat is)it woulda blown me bleedin' socks off,i can tell ya!!



Here's a couple of cayenne peppers from my garden, with a quarter for scale:


----------



## CarolPa

powerplantop said:


> Fish and Chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish and Chips by powerplantop, on Flickr




I bookmarked that video.  I will have to watch it closely.  That's how I made my fried fish and it sure didn't turn out like that!


----------



## Harry Cobean

GotGarlic said:


> Here's a couple of cayenne peppers from my garden, with a quarter for scale:


ah hah!!looks like you've nailed it gg.cayenne they be!!thanks mate!!


----------



## Andy M.

Harry, I see you use tomato puree in your dressing for the salad.  I'm aware tomato puree means different things in different countries.  Is your tomato puree equivalent to USA's ketchup, tomato paste or what?


----------



## Harry Cobean

Andy M. said:


> Harry, I see you use tomato puree in your dressing for the salad.  I'm aware tomato puree means different things in different countries.  Is your tomato puree equivalent to USA's ketchup, tomato paste or what?


tomato paste andy.i know a lot of people use ketchup in a marie rose/cocktail sauce but the atlantic cold water prawns are so sweet that if i use ketchup the whole thing is too sweet for me.even with a squeeze of lemon in the mix


----------



## GotGarlic

Harry Cobean said:


> tomato paste andy.i know a lot of people use ketchup in a marie rose/cocktail sauce but the atlantic cold water prawns are so sweet that if i use ketchup the whole thing is too sweet for me.even with a squeeze of lemon in the mix



Have you posted a recipe for Marie Rose sauce? An Irish restaurant near us used to serve it with fish 'n chips, but they closed, and when they reopened, they served it with tartar sauce. Tres not original  DH likes malt vinegar but I like sauce!


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Cobean said:


> tomato paste andy.i know a lot of people use ketchup in a marie rose/cocktail sauce but the atlantic cold water prawns are so sweet that if i use ketchup the whole thing is too sweet for me.even with a squeeze of lemon in the mix



Thanks Harry!


----------



## pacanis

Yes, this sauce sounds like something I'd like.


----------



## Harry Cobean

GotGarlic said:


> Have you posted a recipe for Marie Rose sauce? An Irish restaurant near us used to serve it with fish 'n chips, but they closed, and when they reopened, they served it with tartar sauce. Tres not original  DH likes malt vinegar but I like sauce!


sacre bleu!!tartar sauce in yer chippy?sacrilege!!not much to my marie rose,pretty much what's in the pics really.i tend to taste & judge colour as i go along rather than have a set receep.
for the quantity of prawns/avocado in the photo i used:
a)about a heaped tablespoon of mayonnaise
b)an inch long squeeze of tomato puree
c)a couple of shakes of lea & perrins worcestershire sauce
d)a few drops of tabasco
e)a squeeze of lemon juice
if you prefer a sweeter marie rose,then use ketchup instead of puree
that's all there is to it!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Andy M. said:


> Thanks Harry!





pacanis said:


> Yes, this sauce sounds like something I'd like.


just posted my m/rose receep in this thread,for gotgarlic....couple of mins to make,dead simple & darn tasty too!!


----------



## powerplantop

CarolPa said:


> I bookmarked that video.  I will have to watch it closely.  That's how I made my fried fish and it sure didn't turn out like that!



I would be curious why your did not turn out like this. 

For a quick run down of the steps that I use. All ingredients should be cold including self rising flour, baking powder and beer. Mix ingredients place in fridge for a few minutes to hydrate. 

Dip the dry fish into the cold batter and place into oil.


----------



## CarolPa

powerplantop said:


> I would be curious why your did not turn out like this.
> 
> For a quick run down of the steps that I use. All ingredients should be cold including self rising flour, baking powder and beer. Mix ingredients place in fridge for a few minutes to hydrate.
> 
> Dip the dry fish into the cold batter and place into oil.




Because I'm not a very good cook?  I think my oil was too hot and I didn't have enough oil.  Also, my husband said I didn't dry the fish enough before I coated it.  I am going to give it another try in the future, keeping these things in mind.  I will also remember your pointer to refrigerate all the ingredients beforehand.


----------



## powerplantop

CarolPa said:


> Because I'm not a very good cook?  I think my oil was too hot and I didn't have enough oil.  Also, my husband said I didn't dry the fish enough before I coated it.  I am going to give it another try in the future, keeping these things in mind.  I will also remember your pointer to refrigerate all the ingredients beforehand.



You made me laugh! Do not worry you will get it right then you will be the expert on how to cook fish!


----------



## CarolPa

powerplantop said:


> You made me laugh! Do not worry you will get it right then you will be the expert on how to cook fish!




I hope so, because I love batter fried cod.  Most of the restaurants in our area are going with "whitefish."


----------



## Harry Cobean

lebanese flat breads topped with a selection of chopped up leftovers(see pics) in roasted garlic sauce...thank you!!


----------



## taxlady

That looks really good Harry. Good idea.


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> That looks really good Harry. Good idea.


thanks tax!hadn't got a clue what to do with everything.just dragged all me leftovers & bits & pieces out of the fridge/cupboards & made it up as i went along.the kicker is that garlic sauce.magic! & only £1.50/$2.25 a bottle!!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Harry Cobean said:


> lebanese flat breads topped with a selection of chopped up leftovers(see pics) in roasted garlic sauce...thank you!!



Just finished supper, but heavens that looks tasty!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Toffiffeezz said:


> Just finished supper, but heavens that looks tasty!!


cheers toff!dead easy to make too.just chop everything up,stir in the garlic sauce,chuck it on the flatbread,whack(lot of violence in my kitchen!)it in my main oven,top shelf, at 250c/480f for about 7 mins...bish bash bosh...done!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Playing catch up here, and wow!!  What amazing meals with such drool worthy pics. 

Harry, your rib eye steak is a thing of beauty - cooked just the way I like it.  Powerplant, your fish and chips looks so crispy and good.  I wrote down your recipe for the batter and can only hope mine turns out as well!  

Great looking hamburgers, too...and flatbread pizza....!   Oh, dear....I want everything.


----------



## Cheryl J

In keeping with Harry's request to help keep the food photo thread going, I'll add a couple of meals from the daily menu.    Then must get ready for a subbing job this afternoon.  Would rather stay on here and play. 

pulled pork taco and chile relleno casserole


----------



## Cheryl J

Guacamole, salsa, and home made corn tortilla chips


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> In keeping with Harry's request to help keep the food photo thread going, I'll add a couple of meals from the daily menu.    Then must get ready for a subbing job this afternoon.  Would rather stay on here and play.
> 
> pulled pork taco and chile relleno casserole





Cheryl J said:


> Guacamole, salsa, and home made corn tortilla chips


...and things of beauty they are too chezza,as always!!hurry back,missin' y'all already!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

harry's chicken with 40 cloves of garlic.the creamy garlic cloves are eaten as an accompaniment mashed onto chunks of crusty bread!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do I have to spread the garlic on the bread or can I just eat it as is?


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm eating my iPad as we speak, thanks to Cheryl and Harry.   It's really crunchy.


----------



## Harry Cobean

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do I have to spread the garlic on the bread or can I just eat it as is?


nope,i do spread it on the bread but i also eat the cloves by the fork full....the long cooking takes away all the harshness of the garlic & leaves the cloves creamy,sweet & garlicky...oh boy!!



Dawgluver said:


> I'm eating my iPad as we speak, thanks to Cheryl and Harry.   It's really crunchy.


iPad with forty cloves of garlic then,dawg!! glad you liked it matey!!


----------



## CarolPa

Harry Cobean said:


> harry's chicken with 40 cloves of garlic.the creamy garlic cloves are eaten as an accompaniment mashed onto chunks of crusty bread!




So, the wine goes into the cook, and not the pot?  (Photo 9)


----------



## Harry Cobean

CarolPa said:


> So, the wine goes into the cook, and not the pot?  (Photo 9)


absolutely!! at me best in the kitchen with a glass of wine or two!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

surf n' turf saturday!!28 day dry aged welsh rib end ribeye,prawns,simple salad & fries.finished off yesterdays bottle of red.nice!!i think i'll make ribeye stroganoff with the other steak,later this week!!


----------



## pacanis

My take on sushi 


OK, not exactly sushi or food... meaning I don't think I ate it, but who knows 

I think I called it faux sushi is jest of a "challenge" that was way beyond my eating skills  years ago...


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> My take on sushi
> 
> OK, not exactly sushi or food... meaning I don't think I ate it, but who knows
> 
> I think I called it faux sushi is jest of a "challenge" that was way beyond my eating skills  years ago...



That looks ... interesting. Nice plating


----------



## Andy M.

pac, it appears you do much better with cooked food.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> That looks ... interesting. Nice plating


 


Andy M. said:


> pac, it appears you do much better with cooked food.


 
Well you can only do so much with an ashtray and a block of particle board, but that _was_ my first attempt at sticky rice and I think that came out quite well


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> My take on sushi
> 
> OK, not exactly sushi or food... meaning I don't think I ate it, but who knows
> 
> I think I called it faux sushi is jest of a "challenge" that was way beyond my eating skills  years ago...



AHA!  I knew it was an ashtray!  And apparently a very dead piece of fish.  Thought it was sitting on a piece of ceiling tile.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Dawgluver said:


> AHA!  I knew it was an ashtray!  And apparently a very dead piece of fish.  Thought it was sitting on a piece of ceiling tile.


so that would be a smoked sardine then?


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonights repast:beef stroganoff made with fillet steak tips & served,as they do in parts of russia & iran,with matchstick fries.


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight it's bronze die pennoni rigati with prawns,mussels & chipirones in a white wine,cream,parmesan & saffron sauce....hurrah!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight it was:bronze die fusilli lunghi with smoked bacon,girolles & shitake mushrooms in a cream,parmesan & garlic sauce.marks & spencers tarts for pud...not all of them,i only had the normandy apple tart.....honest!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks wonderful, Harry......those fruit tarts really got my attention.


----------



## Cheryl J

Quinoa salad with lots of veggies, with olive oil and lemon juice dressing.    Easy and delicious. Brought over from the quinoa thread.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> Looks wonderful, Harry......those fruit tarts really got my attention.


so did your new avatar,chezza...exactly WHAT is going on there mate??!!
the tarts? 99p/65cents each from marks & sparks.baked in store.bargain,bloody deelish too!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> Quinoa salad with lots of veggies, with olive oil and lemon juice dressing.    Easy and delicious. Brought over from the quinoa thread.


excellent piccie as usual chezza,looks really tasty too.never tried quinoa,i know it's supposed to be very good for you.what's it like taste & texture wise?


----------



## Cheryl J

Harry Cobean said:


> so did your new avatar,chezza...exactly WHAT is going on there mate??!!
> the tarts? 99p/65cents each from marks & sparks.baked in store.bargain,bloody deelish too!!



I got tired of my palm tree avatar.    This one is my newest grandson and I holding hands.  He was a newborn at the time, now he is a whopping 9 months old.  Thinking I like the color of the palm tree one better so I'll probably change it back.


----------



## Cheryl J

Harry Cobean said:


> excellent piccie as usual chezza,looks really tasty too.never tried quinoa,i know it's supposed to be very good for you.what's it like taste & texture wise?



Thank you, Harry.    Yes, quinoa is very beneficial healthwise.  It's a complete protein.  Kind of a mild nutty taste, a little chewy, and takes on whatever flavors it's cooked with.  It has to be rinsed well to remove the outercoating, or it will be bitter.  I buy pre-rinsed.   

I'm doing the prepping for a quinoa salad now as a matter of fact, and just using whatever I can scrounge up in the pantry and fridge.   Quinoa is cooked, white beans are draining, artichoke hearts and red bell peppers are roasting, and sundried tomatoes are re-hydrating.  

My reading glasses broke this morning and are taped together at the nose bridge  so I won't be back until later today when I go out and get new ones. lol. Fortunately they're just magnifiers, so all will be good.


----------



## Harry Cobean

healthy one tonight,but full of flavour:cornish hake steak stew in a roasted red pepper,tomato & saffron sauce with butter beans & spanish black olives...thank you!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> I got tired of my palm tree avatar.    This one is my newest grandson and I holding hands.  He was a newborn at the time, now he is a whopping 9 months old.  Thinking I like the color of the palm tree one better so I'll probably change it back.


ahh hah,gottit!!couldn't make out exactly what it was that you were holding mate......!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, Harry.    Yes, quinoa is very beneficial healthwise.  It's a complete protein.  Kind of a mild nutty taste, a little chewy, and takes on whatever flavors it's cooked with.  It has to be rinsed well to remove the outercoating, or it will be bitter.  I buy pre-rinsed.


yep,i was reading up about how good it was for you.not so good for the bolivians/peruvians who produce it tho' according to this article,chezza.food for thought mate?
Can vegans stomach the unpalatable truth about quinoa? | Joanna Blythman | Comment is free | theguardian.com
right,i'm off for a few days r&r on the coast.hava great weekend matey!!


----------



## pacanis

Not sure where tonight's dinner thread disappeared to, but this is food.


----------



## Cheryl J

Harry Cobean said:


> yep,i was reading up about how good it was for you.not so good for the bolivians/peruvians who produce it tho' according to this article,chezza.food for thought mate?
> Can vegans stomach the unpalatable truth about quinoa? | Joanna Blythman | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> right,i'm off for a few days r&r on the coast.hava great weekend matey!!



Now now, Harry.... You should know me well enough by now to know I'm not going to get into politics on the food photo thread.  That's a whole 'nuther subject that deserves it's own place, but not here.


----------



## Cheryl J

pacanis said:


> Not sure where tonight's dinner thread disappeared to, but this is food.



LOL. 

That looks really good, pacanis.    Please forgive me, as I haven't gotten my new glasses yet...but that looks like glazed chicken (or beef..?) over rice, and roasted new potatoes...?  I may be sorry I guessed  but it looks scrumptious.


----------



## pacanis

Cheryl J said:


> LOL.
> 
> That looks really good, pacanis.  Please forgive me, as I haven't gotten my new glasses yet...but that looks like glazed chicken (or beef..?) over rice, and roasted new potatoes...? I may be sorry I guessed  but it looks scrumptious.


 
Cornish hen with dried porcini mushrooms and marsala.
And I did the potatoes in a pan, so not exactly roasted... come to think of it, I should have cooked them in my new toaster oven.


----------



## Addie

I whined, cried, and stomped my feet until Spike brought me the new sitting in the box, toaster oven. It had been sitting in his house for a couple of years. Now that I have it, I am afraid to use it for anything but toast. If you are the guilty party to set off the smoke alarm in the building, they put you in the middle of a circle, pointing their finger at you, all the while chanting a curse upon your head. I am going to have to bite the bullet and use it, even for a Hot Pocket.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Cornish hen with dried porcini mushrooms and marsala.
> And I did the potatoes in a pan, so not exactly roasted... come to think of it, *I should have cooked them in my new toaster oven.*



I still have those moments...getting better about using it for most things.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I still have those moments...getting better about using it for most things.


 
I really need to try making brownies with it. I'm sure it's the temps that were ruining them in my regular oven.
It may take several attempts, but I'll get it


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I really need to try making brownies with it. I'm sure it's the temps that were ruining them in my regular oven.
> It may take several attempts, but I'll get it



Pac, what was your oven doing to them? Although my oven temp is straight on, I found that lowering the temp just my 25 degrees than what the recipe calls for, mine come out perfect. They aren't quite finished cooking, but I just shut the oven off and let them finish in the residual heat.


----------



## pacanis

I discovered my oven was running way hot, Addie. And the door doesn't seal tightly either. I'm pretty sure that lead to my woes with some items including breads.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I discovered my oven was running way hot, Addie. And the door doesn't seal tightly either. I'm pretty sure that lead to my woes with some items including breads.



That would mess up a lot of recipes in baking. Is the stove yours or the landlords?


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I discovered my oven was running way hot, Addie. And the door doesn't seal tightly either. I'm pretty sure that lead to my woes with some items including breads.




Before we sold our other house, the built in oven ran way hot.  It needed a heating element.  I could not bake, but when roasting meat or casseroles I just cocked the oven door open. It was terrible. I made DH fix it when we sold the house, but it was too expensive to fix it for me........


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Before we sold our other house, the built in oven ran way hot.  It needed a heating element.  I could not bake, but when roasting meat or casseroles I just cocked the oven door open. It was terrible. I made DH fix it when we sold the house, but it was too expensive to fix it for me........



One of the benefits of renting in this state is that the landlord has to have a safe working stove in every apartment. If it breaks or fails to operate properly, he HAS to fix it. And that means if there is a gas cooking stove that still has the pilot lights that can go out or do get clogged with food, he HAS to repair it. And he can't raise your rent for making the complaint.


----------



## pacanis

It's mine. It was a housewarming present along with the refrigerator I don't like, lol. Hence me keeping it.
I had it well over a couple years before I noticed it's problems anyway.


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight's titbit is harry's outdoor raised meaty pork rib tikka with tricolour rice,hot chilli mango chutney & mint/cucumber raita.made the marinade last night & marinated the ribs for 24 hours.cooked 'em tonight....GANGSTER!! as some of my salford chums would say!!


----------



## taxlady

Looks terrific Harry. Recipe?


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks amazing, Harry!  I keep forgetting about the food photos thread.  

Chicken Tortilla Soup.  Roast chicken, roasted green chiles, corn, black beans, pinto beans, onions, garlic, and flour tortilla strips, in a broth of enchilada sauce, chicken broth, cumin, chili powder, and a little water.


----------



## roadfix

Nice photos!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> Looks terrific Harry. Recipe?


cheers tax!! just posted the receep,your wish is my command,master!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/harrys-pork-rib-tikka-87861.html#post1319284


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> Looks amazing, Harry!  I keep forgetting about the food photos thread.
> 
> Chicken Tortilla Soup.  Roast chicken, roasted green chiles, corn, black beans, pinto beans, onions, garlic, and flour tortilla strips, in a broth of enchilada sauce, chicken broth, cumin, chili powder, and a little water.


well durr!!that soup looks,sounds and,i'm damn sure,tastes fab!!
nice job chezza!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Looks amazing, Harry!  I keep forgetting about the food photos thread.
> 
> Chicken Tortilla Soup.  Roast chicken, roasted green chiles, corn, black beans, pinto beans, onions, garlic, and flour tortilla strips, in a broth of enchilada sauce, chicken broth, cumin, chili powder, and a little water.



Yum, I love chicken tortilla soup!  That looks fantastic!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Princess!  I think the small can of enchilada sauce really adds that extra flavory goodness.  If you mix that with a can of chicken broth, about a cup or so of water, cumin and chili powder to taste, you can't go wrong with that as a base.  Add what you like and simmer for a few hours.  So good.


----------



## Cheryl J

Harry Cobean said:


> well durr!!that soup looks,sounds and,i'm damn sure,tastes fab!!
> nice job chezza!!



Thank you, Harry!

-chezza


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, Princess!  I think the small can of enchilada sauce really adds that extra flavory goodness.  If you mix that with a can of chicken broth, about a cup or so of water, cumin and chili powder to taste, you can't go wrong with that as a base.  Add what you like and simmer for a few hours.  So good.


I'll have to remember the enchilada sauce trick.  I spend a lot of time trying to get the seasoning just right using chicken broth only.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight's offering was a bit of an experiment to be honest.never paired seafood & gnocchi before.don't recall it on any restaurant menu's either,much less with broccoli.tell ya what tho',it bloody well worked.which is just as well 'cos it's all i had in!!gnocchi & broccoli with pancetta & mixed seafood.winner,winner seafood dinner!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks yummy, Harry! Dontcha love it when experiments turn out fantastic.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Cheryl J said:


> Looks yummy, Harry! Dontcha love it when experiments turn out fantastic.


sure do chezza!!think i might have invented something there mate?thinking smoked haddock in a creamy sauce with the gnocc & brocc next time or,maybe,substitute asparagus for the brocc...hmmmmmmm


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonights taster is pure comfort & a taste of the exotic east.well worth the effort to make from scratch.no ready made paste or jar of "authentic" sauce can match it imho.no wonder thai is my favourite cuisine.harry's thai yellow fish curry made with cornish hake,chipirones,black tiger prawns,okra & thai fragrant/brown basmati steamed rice.thank you!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

taste of the sunny med last night,to fight off the winter blues!!slow cooked boned/rolled welsh lamb shoulder with cyprus potatoes,sweet red onions & ramiro peppers....yum!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

surf & turf tonight.28 day dry aged welsh ribeye,scottish langoustines & a simple iceberg salad.thank you!!


----------



## CarolPa

That looks delicious, Harry, but someone would have to crack those things out of the shell for me.  LOL


----------



## Harry Cobean

CarolPa said:


> That looks delicious, Harry, but someone would have to crack those things out of the shell for me.  LOL


gawd blimey carol,you and your shells!!
here's a nice 'n easy one for you:
pukka steak pie,baked beans & microwave mash.BEER!!couldn't be arsed cookin' tonight.damn tasty it was too!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

not eaten since brekkie,so an early dinner for me tonight.outdoor reared poke chops on the griddle,mashed spuds,steamed curly kale with garlic butter & a huge dollop of hot hot hot colmans english mustardo...thank you!!


----------



## Zhizara

Nice looking pot of kale, 'arry.  I almost brought some today, but had my mind firmly fixed on some collard greens, which, unfortuately, weren't available, except cut up and almost $4.  I passed.

What seasonings for the kale?


----------



## Harry Cobean

dead simple really Z.just popped the kale in the steamer,few grinds of sea salt & pepper and a lump of lurpack garlic butter.sure you can get it over your side but,it's just a stick of danish butter with little nuggets of garlic in it.fab for making garlic bread & seasoning veg with.anyway just popped the steamer lid back on until the butter was nearly melted,then gave the kale a couple of turns,lid back on....done.simple as,but bloody delicious mate!!


----------



## taxlady

Harry Cobean said:


> dead simple really Z.just popped the kale in the steamer,few grinds of sea salt & pepper and a lump of lurpack garlic butter.sure you can get it over your side but,it's just a stick of danish butter with little nuggets of garlic in it.fab for making garlic bread & seasoning veg with.anyway just popped the steamer lid back on until the butter was nearly melted,then gave the kale a couple of turns,lid back on....done.simple as,but bloody delicious mate!!


If we had any Lurpak butter available here I would consider buying it.

I just crush and mince some garlic, put it in a ramekin, plop some butter on top and nuke 'till the butter is melted. If I make more than I am going to use in one go, I stir it while it cools, so all the garlic doesn't stay on the bottom.


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> If we had any Lurpak butter available here I would consider buying it.
> 
> I just crush and mince some garlic, put it in a ramekin, plop some butter on top and nuke 'till the butter is melted. If I make more than I am going to use in one go, I stir it while it cools, so all the garlic doesn't stay on the bottom.


wot?no lurpak?bloody 'ell tax..i loves me lurpak.brought up on the stuff!


----------



## taxlady

Harry Cobean said:


> wot?no lurpak?bloody 'ell tax..i loves me lurpak.brought up on the stuff!


I ate it when I lived in Denmark, of course. Actually, we have pretty good butter here in Quebec.


----------



## Addie

Harry Cobean said:


> sure do chezza!!think i might have invented something there mate?thinking* smoked haddock *in a creamy sauce with the gnocc & brocc next time or,maybe,substitute asparagus for the brocc...hmmmmmmm



Finnan Haddie. Every time I buy it, it never makes it to mealtime. I just pick, pick, pick until it is all gone. At least now that I live alone, I don't have to worry about sharing it.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Finnan Haddie. Every time I buy it, it never makes it to mealtime. I just pick, pick, pick until it is all gone. At least now that I live alone, I don't have to worry about sharing it.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Sounds good to me.



A neighbor to the north who knows what I am talking about. I very seldom see it sold in these parts anymore.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Finnan Haddie. Every time I buy it, it never makes it to mealtime. I just pick, pick, pick until it is all gone. At least now that I live alone, I don't have to worry about sharing it.



My Canadian mother used to love Finnan Haddie.  I thought it stunk, refused to eat it, and equated it with lutefisk.  Apparently it's not the same thing.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> A neighbor to the north who knows what I am talking about. I very seldom see it sold in these parts anymore.


Nope, never heard of it before, but I love cold smoked fish, even fish I don't like cooked and I like haddock.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Nope, never heard of it before, but I love cold smoked fish, even fish I don't like cooked and I like haddock.



As I recall, it's AKA "Poor Man's Lobster".  Think I would give it a try now if I could find it.


----------



## Addie

It is smoked Haddock. Haddock is a major fish here on the northern east coast. Unfortunately in years past it was overfished and limits were placed on the catch each boat would make. The numbers are starting to come up. 

Haddock is a delicate white fish. I love it smoked (Finnan Haddie) or breaded and fried. At $5.99/lb. every so often I will treat myself to a rather large filet and fry it up. Then I pig out until I can't possible put another mouthful in me. But I keep trying until the last bite. Now I want some. 

When my kids were small, if I told them we were having fish, they would have fled the house for hours. But I told them it was white chicken and they cleaned up. 

My second husband was a commercial fisherman and at the end of each trip he would take the largest Haddock when they emptied the bag on the aft deck. He would filet it and bring it home. Never less than 10#'s. I would bread and fry the whole thing, and there was never leftovers. White chicken of the sea! I could eat it seven days a week.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Addie said:


> Finnan Haddie. Every time I buy it, it never makes it to mealtime. I just pick, pick, pick until it is all gone. At least now that I live alone, I don't have to worry about sharing it.





taxlady said:


> Sounds good to me.


love "finnie haddie".gotta have a poached egg on top tho'!!i actually prefer undyed natural smoked haddock to smoked salmon these days.just skin the fillet & slice it as fine a poss,at an angle,across the grain.eaten raw,it's sweeter than salmon imo!!
what are you two ladies doing up at this hour.only 6:40am this side??


----------



## Harry Cobean

Dawgluver said:


> As I recall, it's AKA "Poor Man's Lobster".  Think I would give it a try now if I could find it.


addies right.the important thing is that finnan haddock are small & very sweet haddock,which are split & cold smoked on the bone,as opposed to being filleted.they are even sweeter when smoked & the flesh firms up nicely,hence the "poor man's lobster" name.originally from scotland,they are smoked over peat & "fresh or green"not dried,wood to give them the unique flavour.i like to poach mine then poach an egg in the fish liquor...ohhhhh boyyyyy!


----------



## Addie

Harry Cobean said:


> love "finnie haddie".gotta have a poached egg on top tho'!!i actually prefer undyed natural smoked haddock to smoked salmon these days.just skin the fillet & slice it as fine a poss,at an angle,across the grain.eaten raw,it's sweeter than salmon imo!!
> what are you two ladies doing up at this hour.only 6:40am this side??



I am up because I took two pain killers early this morning and then slept the day away. So now I am wide awake. But I am getting tired after a three hour stint ordering clothes on line. I hate shopping for clothes.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Addie said:


> I am up because I took two pain killers early this morning and then slept the day away. So now I am wide awake. But I am getting tired after a three hour stint ordering clothes on line. I hate shopping for clothes.


ah hahh!hope the pain has settled addie.now off you go,bed time!


----------



## taxlady

Harry Cobean said:


> addies right.the important thing is that finnan haddock are small & very sweet haddock,which are split & cold smoked on the bone,as opposed to being filleted.they are even sweeter when smoked & the flesh firms up nicely,hence the "poor man's lobster" name.originally from scotland,they are smoked over peat & "fresh or green"not dried,wood to give them the unique flavour.i like to poach mine then poach an egg in the fish liquor...ohhhhh boyyyyy!


I'd love to try smoked haddock. Ever have Danish, Bornholm smoked herring? IMHO, it's much nicer than kippers, though kippers are pretty good. Or smoked mackerel?


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> I'd love to try smoked haddock. Ever have Danish, Bornholm smoked herring? IMHO, it's much nicer than kippers, though kippers are pretty good. Or smoked mackerel?


no,i haven't tax,but i've just googled them & they look very similar to one of dads favourite smoked fish...buckling herrings.if they are like buckling,they are "the bomb"!!.smoked mackerel i eat by the plateful!may recall i made a smoked mackerel dauphinoise a while back
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/harrys-smoked-mackerel-dauphinoise-81041.html


----------



## taxlady

Harry Cobean said:


> no,i haven't tax,but i've just googled them & they look very similar to one of dads favourite smoked fish...buckling herrings.if they are like buckling,they are "the bomb"!!.smoked mackerel i eat by the plateful!may recall i made a smoked mackerel dauphinoise a while back
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/harrys-smoked-mackerel-dauphinoise-81041.html


I remember that. It looks/sounds good. I have never had cold smoked fish cooked. Just eat it as an open-faced sandwich or next to some boiled 'taters.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'd love to try smoked haddock. Ever have Danish, Bornholm smoked herring? IMHO, it's much nicer than kippers, though kippers are pretty good. Or smoked mackerel?



Those sound like something my first husband would love.


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> I remember that. It looks/sounds good. I have never had cold smoked fish cooked. Just eat it as an open-faced sandwich or next to some boiled 'taters.


the smoked mackerel i used is hot smoked,tax,so can be eaten as is or incorporated in a dish like the dauphinoise.prefer to cook with the hot smoked 'cos it is a bit less oily,in my experience, than the cold smoked,so doesn't "interfere" with the cream.can also buy cold smoked mackerel over here too,love that grilled & eaten with either hot horseradish sauce or gooseberry marmalade!


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight,ladies & gents,a taste of tuscany.slow braised ox cheek ragu in a cherry tomato,roasted red pepper,chianti & anchovy stuffed green olive sauce."home made" pappardelle cut from fresh lasagne sheets & broccoli.chianti riserva to wash it down...chin chin!!


----------



## CarolPa

That made me want to lick my computer screen, Harry!


----------



## taxlady

Harry, your taste of Tuscany looks really tasty.


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> Harry, your taste of Tuscany looks really tasty.




That's a tongue twister.  Try to say it fast, three times!


----------



## Harry Cobean

CarolPa said:


> That made me want to lick my computer screen, Harry!





taxlady said:


> Harry, your taste of Tuscany looks really tasty.





CarolPa said:


> That's a tongue twister.  Try to say it fast, three times!


why thank you ladies,most grateful!!
"a tongue twister to be true".....try saying that one once,cazza!!


----------



## Gravy Queen

I'm licking too !


----------



## Harry Cobean

Gravy Queen said:


> I'm licking too !


i dream of the day..........!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonights offering was born of a conversation tax,addie & i had about smoked fish.my smoked mackerel dauphinoise came up in said conversation
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/harrys-smoked-mackerel-dauphinoise-81041.html
and i decided to make a quick,"deconstructed" version using gnocchi.only real changes to the original receep were the cooking method,i left out the gruyere that i would normally use & "cut" the richness of the sauce with a chug of dry pinot grigio.washed it down with ice cold welsh cider!
harry's "deconstructed" smoked mackerel dauphinoise with gnocchi & broccoli.diolch i chi(welsh for thank you)!!


----------



## Somebunny

Here are the pics from tonight's baked ham, potatoes dauphinois, steamed beets and spinach salad with roasted beet strips, bacon and warm honey mustard dressing.   

 



I really need to get some white plates, these dark ones don't do anything for the photography =\


----------



## Gravy Queen

That looks wonderful Somebunny !!!


----------



## pacanis

Not much longer now...


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Not much longer now...



Yum!


----------



## taxlady

Yes, that is very appealing.


----------



## TATTRAT

I gotta get back to cooking at the house, especially with the colder times upon us. 

Looks great, all!


----------



## Harry Cobean

harry's monster chinese outdoor reared pork ribs(1lb each!!),prawn fried rice & pak choi steamed with oyster sauce.thank you!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Beautiful, Harry! Lovely to see you back!


----------



## Harry Cobean

GotGarlic said:


> Beautiful, Harry! Lovely to see you back!


thanks for the warm welcome,garlic.good to be back matey!!


----------



## pacanis

Tasty looking plate, Harry.


----------



## Harry Cobean

pacanis said:


> Tasty looking plate, Harry.


cheers!! it certainly was mate!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonights offering,still on the chinese theme,is chipirone,little neck clam & prawn stirfried rice with steamed oyster sauce/toasted sesame oil broccoli.thank you!!


----------



## taxlady

I'm getting hungry just looking at that.

In the first photo with broccoli, is that a giant scallion/green onion or a small leek? What are the long, skinny rectangles in the next photo? Bamboo shoot?


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> I'm getting hungry just looking at that.
> 
> In the first photo with broccoli, is that a giant scallion/green onion or a small leek? What are the long, skinny rectangles in the next photo? Bamboo shoot?


mornin' tax!yep it's a giant spring onion/scallion/green onion...a rose by any other name etc eh?!now that the salad growing season is well & truly over,this side of the pond,they are mostly egyptian imports.really sweet,'cos of the sun i guess.the matchsticks are just the ginger peeled & julienned.sometimes i just run everything over my mandolin to get wafers.just depends on the texture i want in the dish.with it being all seafood,i like the contrasting crunch of the ginger matchsticks.


----------



## Macgyver1968

Dang, Harry...you shore do make them thar viddles purdy! (Texan to English translation: "I say, good Sir, you certainly prepare wonderfully beautiful food" ) 

We had an ice storm last week in Dallas, which pretty much shut down the city for the better part of the week.  I made some bread bowls from my baguette recipe, and filled them with broccoli, cheese and chicken soup.  Great for a cold -6C day


----------



## CarolPa

I like the bowls Macgyver!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Macgyver1968 said:


> Dang, Harry...you shore do make them thar viddles purdy! (Texan to English translation: "I say, good Sir, you certainly prepare wonderfully beautiful food" )
> 
> We had an ice storm last week in Dallas, which pretty much shut down the city for the better part of the week.  I made some bread bowls from my baguette recipe, and filled them with broccoli, cheese and chicken soup.  Great for a cold -6C day


stick to texan,mac.much more interesting than boring old english!
nice job with the bread bowls/soup!


----------



## Macgyver1968

Here's a little collage I made of some stuff I cooked in the last couple of weeks:






1. Roasted chicken, and my own creation "Alfredo potatoes"...augratin potates, but with alfredo sauce instead of a traditional cheese sauce.

2. Banana Bread

3. Slow smoked chicken and sausage.  Man...was that chicken juicy.  Brining makes all the difference in the world.

4. Brownies and corn pudding (a traditional southern dish that's savory, not sweet)

5. "Crash" potatoes

6. and my first attempt at drop biscuits.  This is where I learned baking powder can loose it's power over time.  They didn't rise like they should have, and I hadn't perfected the cooking time, so they are a little blonde.

I just realized all my food is some shade of beige.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Macgyver1968 said:


> Here's a little collage I made of some stuff I cooked in the last couple of weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roasted chicken, and my own creation "Alfredo potatoes"...augratin potates, but with alfredo sauce instead of a traditional cheese sauce.
> 
> 2. Banana Bread
> 
> 3. Slow smoked chicken and sausage.  Man...was that chicken juicy.  Brining makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> 4. Brownies and corn pudding (a traditional southern dish that's savory, not sweet)
> 
> 5. "Crash" potatoes
> 
> 6. and my first attempt at drop biscuits.  This is where I learned baking powder can loose it's power over time.  They didn't rise like they should have, and I hadn't perfected the cooking time, so they are a little blonde.
> 
> I just realized all my food is some shade of beige.



sod the colour mac,it all looks bloody tasty to me.that's where the money is & you can see the juicy shine on the chook & the sausage.nice job mate!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

fast & light tonight as i'm going out with me mates for a pre christmas "bash".
marks & spencers mussels & clams.....and rather nice they were too!!


----------



## Macgyver1968

Browning a pot roast in my cherished 100 year old cast iron skillet.  10,000 chickens have been fried in that bad boy.  Just look at that wonderful seasoning on it.  Man...if that pan could talk...it have some stories to tell.  






...then into the crock pot...to slow cook it until fork tender.  Will serve with carrots, onions and potatoes....and a salad.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Macgyver1968 said:


> Browning a pot roast in my cherished 100 year old cast iron skillet.  10,000 chickens have been fried in that bad boy.  Just look at that wonderful seasoning on it.  Man...if that pan could talk...it have some stories to tell.
> ...then into the crock pot...to slow cook it until fork tender.  Will serve with carrots, onions and potatoes....and a salad.


holy schmoley mac,that is one handsome piece of meat to be sure!
i've gotta favourite ci griddle pan.nowhere near as old as your skillet,but it's now that "non stick" that i hardly need to oil the bars.i do get him "schmokin' hot" tho'!!like to griddle me seafood on him too.


----------



## Harry Cobean

wok the heck?it's another stirfry tonight.harry's portuguese inspired stir fried pork & mussels with oyster sauce steamed british choi sum & uncle bens white & wild microwave rice.gangsta!!


----------



## Macgyver1968

Alright, I finished cooking the cookies for the Christmas baskets:

Cinnamon, apple oatmeal:





Chocolate/chocolate chip (made from highly concentrated, weapons-grade awesome!)






Cranberry orange:






and Snickerdoodles:


----------



## Harry Cobean

Macgyver1968 said:


> Alright, I finished cooking the cookies for the Christmas baskets:
> Cinnamon, apple oatmeal:
> Chocolate/chocolate chip (made from highly concentrated, weapons-grade awesome!)
> Cranberry orange:
> and Snickerdoodles:


you bake a good cookie & take a good pic too,mac!!nice job!!i do envy you mate,flour & 'arry can't ride on the same bus.we don't get along....at all,don't see eye to eye one bit.that's just the way it is,i guess..........


----------



## Addie

Harry Cobean said:


> you bake a good cookie & take a good pic too,mac!!nice job!!i do envy you mate,flour & 'arry can't ride on the same bus.we don't get along....at all,don't see eye to eye one bit.that's just the way it is,i guess..........



You know what they say Harry. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Addie said:


> You know what they say Harry. Practice, practice, practice.


i've tried addie,ohhhh how i've tried.you know what a trying person i am!!


----------



## Macgyver1968

Addie,

I went with the half butter/half shortening combo for the snickerdoodles.  I'm currently having to wield my shotgun to keep the family from eating them before they get packaged up.

Oh shoot...guess I'll have to make more.  I HATE having too many homemade cookies in the house!!  NOT!!!  I'm going to make another double recipe of the chocolate/chocolate chip...because they were "make the pope curse" good....insanely good.


----------



## Macgyver1968

Harry Cobean said:


> i've tried addie,ohhhh how i've tried.you know what a trying person i am!!



Ok...dude...I FAIL to believe that!  You cook seafood..which is WAY harder than anything my slacker ass cooks.  I've got a 10 minute bread recipe that takes 4 ingredients, Flour, yeast, salt and water.  It's the one I used for the bread bowls.  If I can make it...you can make it.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Macgyver1968 said:


> Ok...dude...I FAIL to believe that!  You cook seafood..which is WAY harder than anything my slacker ass cooks.  I've got a 10 minute bread recipe that takes 4 ingredients, Flour, yeast, salt and water.  It's the one I used for the bread bowls.  If I can make it...you can make it.


trust me mac,i'm a lost cause where flour is involved....really!!
talking of seafood,check out my next post.......


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight folks,it's my homage to the wonderful country & equally wonderful people of portugal.many a happy holiday spent on the algarve when i had a holiday home in carvoeiro.happy days.a dish cooked in the original pressure cooker,the portuguese cataplana.so there we have it,harry's belly pork,prawn & clam cataplana with cherry bomb peppers & served,in the traditional way,with steamed potatoes & asparagus.the asparagus isn't traditional,the spuds are.the portuguese love spuds & grow some of the best i've tasted.yes.you've guessed,i love portugal!!.


----------



## Macgyver1968

Harry Cobean said:


> trust me mac,i'm a lost cause where flour is involved....really!!
> talking of seafood,check out my next post.......



  I'm calling you on this bro....you are obviously creatively talented....and I KNOW you can do it...

Don't make me fly over to the Uk and hand hold you though baking...I'll do it...swear to god...I'll do it.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Macgyver1968 said:


> I'm calling you on this bro....you are obviously creatively talented....and I KNOW you can do it...
> 
> Don't make me fly over to the Uk and hand hold you though baking...I'll do it...swear to god...I'll do it.


no...don't make me,don't make me,mac!!.a bag a flour to me is like the evil monkey that lives in chris griffens closet!!
Family Guy - Evil Monkey - YouTube


----------



## Harry Cobean

kippers tonight.big,fat,juicy,oily oak/beechwood smoked scottish loch fyne kippers.the best kippers in the world,imo!liberally doused with sarsons(vinegar makers since 1794)malt vinegar,wholemeal bread & lurpak danish butter on the side & wild turkey 81 proof kentucky straight bourbon whiskey to wash it down with.on the rocks of course.bloody fabulous...food of the gods!


----------



## Porco Preto

gorgeous kippers. i love many things smoked, including beer (though it's not actually 'smoked'. the barley being dried over a flame which imparts a smokey flavour).

am spending my hols in medieval Rothenburg (Germany) at the moment and eating quite a bit of smoked air-dried sausages from a nearby butcher shop. absolutely divine.

this time last year i enjoyed various smoked fish in northern Germany.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Porco Preto said:


> gorgeous kippers. i love many things smoked, including beer (though it's not actually 'smoked'. the barley being dried over a flame which imparts a smokey flavour).
> 
> am spending my hols in medieval Rothenburg (Germany) at the moment and eating quite a bit of smoked air-dried sausages from a nearby butcher shop. absolutely divine.
> 
> this time last year i enjoyed various smoked fish in northern Germany.


thanks porco.lucky you!!most of the mainland europe countries excel at smoked food,imo.germany & poland are particularly good at it.the scandinavian countries produce superb smoked fish too


----------



## Harry Cobean

last post for a few days,lot on this chrimbo!harry's mixed seafood(prawns,mussels & queenie scallops)stirfry with toasted sesame oil steamed broccoli/asparagus & uncle bens 2 mins in the micro,longrain/wild rice.pingggg!!thank you!!see you sooooooon!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

orkney isle scottish lobster,halved & baked with chilli/garlic  butter,french fries,steamed asparagus & hollandaise sauce for  dipping.yum!didn't weigh the lobbie but the knife in the first piccie is  a full size sabatier "v" series chefs knife.i reckon mr lobsta was over  1kilo/2.5lbs.certainly enough for the two of us.the héritier chablis  was dry,flinty & lemony,just how i like it!gonna buy a case or two of that,when tesco open tomorrow,while it's on offer at a third off!.right,i'm off to chester to visit mum,so bottoms up & merry christmas to one & all,ho ho ho!


----------



## pacanis

Wow, that lobster looks gorgeous with the color the meat picked up. Well done.


----------



## Harry Cobean

pacanis said:


> Wow, that lobster looks gorgeous with the color the meat picked up. Well done.


cheers mate!!chilli butter on,top shelf of the oven @ 275c/530f for ten mins,worked a treat.
righto,just got back from visiting mum,over in chester,got me cooking gear & makings,so i'm off to m'lady's to cook our chrimbo feast.talk about the gallopin' bleedin' gourmet!!
peace,health & happiness to you & your's matey,have a great day!!


----------



## pacanis

That butter sounds nice.

And to you and yours, too, Harry.


----------



## Macgyver1968

This is a key ingrediant for any holiday cooking







Nice job, once again Harry.


----------



## Harry Cobean

pacanis said:


> That butter sounds nice.
> 
> And to you and yours, too, Harry.


dead easy too,mate.i just buy some lurpak garlic butter,the butter has little nuggets of roasted garlic in it.cut off a chunk,let it soften at room temp,then mix in some franks extra hot chilli sauce & a few flakes of dried chilli.make little disc's or whatever,then back in the fridge to set.done!!can also freeze it if you want to keep some in reserve.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Macgyver1968 said:


> This is a key ingrediant for any holiday cooking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job, once again Harry.


bien sur,mon ami!!as key an ingredient as oil in yer engine!!


----------



## Mchf1

*great job !*

Hi there ! thanks for posting those mouth watering dishes' photo 
Keep up the good work !


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight's offering is harry's mixed seafood(prawns,little neck clams & chipirones(baby  squid)) portuguese cataplana in a roasted red pepper,cherry tomato &  echalion shallot sauce with butter beans,anchovy stuffed olives &  crusty rolls.iced portuguese vinho verde lighter & brighter than an  algarve spring morning...bless!


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight it's spanish octopus stew with chorizo iberico piccante & chickpeas using left over red pepper/tomato sauce & anchovy stuffed olives,from last nights cataplana.thank you!!


----------



## Macgyver1968

I am convinced you were a sea creature of some sort in another lifetime! 

Dude...that hammered copper pan and top is pretty as hell....can you take a pic of it for me...so I can see it close up?


----------



## Harry Cobean

Macgyver1968 said:


> I am convinced you were a sea creature of some sort in another lifetime!
> Dude...that hammered copper pan and top is pretty as hell....can you take a pic of it for me...so I can see it close up?


still am,mate...got gills behind me ears,just ask me ladies!!
here's your pics,mac.it's a portuguese cataplana,the original pressure cooker.the portuguese invented it many moons ago.hinged clam shell of copper lined with tin.the clamps hold the two halves together but it's designed not be a perfect seal.that way a little steam escapes,so no need for a safety valve but the pressure is sufficient to speed up cooking with little loss of moisture in the food.can also be used open,as a wok.as you can see,when it's open it fits perfectly onto two of my hob plates.double wok,wicked or what?included a pic of the rainbow that i can see from my window,for good luck!


----------



## Macgyver1968

OOO!!!! that is really cool.. thanks!...and the rainbow is beautiful.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Macgyver1968 said:


> OOO!!!! that is really cool.. thanks!...and the rainbow is beautiful.


no problemo mac!!the rainbow?make a wish mate,it may just come true.......


----------



## Macgyver1968

> make a wish mate,it may just come true....



Well...shoot....no "nymphomaniac bikini model that owns a Ferrari dealership" showed up...guess I'll have to try again some other time.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Macgyver1968 said:


> Well...shoot....no "nymphomaniac bikini model that owns a Ferrari dealership" showed up...guess I'll have to try again some other time.


don't bother,mac.my rainbow.she arrived at my place about 10 mins ago.early birthday present,most thoughtful of you,matey.....sorry,gotta go......!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonights offering is:
reverse seared three rib rack of free range gloucester old spot  pig,lightly dusted with roasted cornish sea salt,fennel & cumin  seeds,twice cooked/crushed albert bartlett rooster spuds with imperator  carrots & coriander(cilantro),garlic butter dressed steamed curly  kale & award winning geeta's hot mango chutney.washed down with  three of my favourite lager's
peroni doppia malto gran riserva,nils oscar god lager & whitstable  bay blonde yorkshire lager.ice cold,bien sur.....and that,ladies &  gentlemen is what you call rock n' roll!


----------



## taxlady

Harry, you're making me hungry. I can almost taste those crispy pork rinds.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gorgeous again, 'arry!


----------



## Harry Cobean

taxlady said:


> Harry, you're making me hungry. I can almost taste those crispy pork rinds.


got danish butter & swedish god lager in there,what's not to like about it,mate?
thanks,tax.the rind was a triumph...all the fat had rendered out of the rind & into the meat,during the low temp stage of the reverse sear.moist meat/light,bubbly,crunchy &  grease free rind......oh boy!
shoulda dined alone,last night...i'd have had leftover's for tonight...ahh well!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

Dawgluver said:


> Gorgeous again, 'arry!


thanks,dawg!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonights offering is/was...is:
harry's fritto misto di mare(prawns,chipirones(baby squid) & haddock  loin)lightly dusted with potato starch/umami dust served with a simple  green salad of romaine lettuce,sweet emerald green toms,sugar drop  toms,chilean baby hass avocados & giant egyptian spring onions.salad  dressing was an equally simple fruity italian evoo & californian  meyer lemon juice.super chilled chablis icier than rudolf's nose.thank  you!


----------



## Harry Cobean

tonight's taste of japan is:
harry's teriyaki/shichimi togarashi marinaded tuna loin on a bed of  saffron udon noodles with steamed samphire.cooked perfectly,rare of  course,for two to share.sapporo export grade beer colder & sharper  than a samurai blade.thank you!!


----------



## Macgyver1968

I'm stealing that grill pan.  I've been wanting one for a while.


----------



## CarolPa

I have one but my stuff never looks like Harry's.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Macgyver1968 said:


> I'm stealing that grill pan.  I've been wanting one for a while.


not worth the air fare,mac!less than £10/$15 from ikea.rectangular,so it can cover two hob plates for even heat ditribution,handle folds for storage,it lasts for yonks & i usually don't use any oil,the nonstick is that good.i give all of my griddle pans some "hammer" & i'm only on my second one in 8 years or so.it also "does what it says on the can",as you have seen!damn clever those swede's!!


----------



## Harry Cobean

CarolPa said:


> I have one but my stuff never looks like Harry's.


far too modest,cazza!sure your grub looks/tastes just grrrrrrreat(tony the tiger moment!!)!!


----------



## pacanis

It's taken me a while, but I'm finally getting the hang of my (not so new anymore) grill and it's burner arrangements when cooking chicken wings.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> It's taken me a while, but I'm finally getting the hang of my (not so new anymore) grill and it's burner arrangements when cooking chicken wings.


 
Those are some tasty looking wings pac. What kind of sauce is on them?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> It's taken me a while, but I'm finally getting the hang of my (not so new anymore) grill and it's burner arrangements when cooking chicken wings.



I don't see your serving!!!  Didn't you fix enough for yourself?


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Rocket. I used a variation of Fi's marmalade sauce. Orange marmalade:sriracha: balsamic vinegar in a 1:1/2:1/4. The wings were dusted with Penzey's black & red (black pepper & red pepper) when they went on the grill. They had a nice flavorful bite to them.

Fi, I've got some left over, but you better hurry.


----------



## msmofet

Mocha Brownie with Mocha frosting (with walnuts)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Thanks Rocket. I used a variation of Fi's marmalade sauce. Orange marmalade:sriracha: balsamic vinegar in a 1:1/2:1/4. The wings were dusted with Penzey's black & red (black pepper & red pepper) when they went on the grill. They had a nice flavorful bite to them.
> 
> Fi, I've got some left over, but you better hurry.




I'll have to get the sled dogs ready!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I don't think we can get sriracha up here. Would this work?  
http://no7hotsauce.com


----------



## pacanis

I don't know, Rocket. Maybe somebody here has tried both. Sriracha has a unique kind of hotness. You can probably google the ingredients and get an idea. I use it when I want something extra hot with a bite. Otherwise I use Frank's or Red Hot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Type this into your search engine "making your own sriracha" and pick a recipe.  I think the Mexican Hot Sauce will change the flavor into something else.  Mexican Hot sauce with Mango would be good.


----------



## pacanis

Mexican hot sauce with tequila and lime.
Oh yeah, babe.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I don't think we can get sriracha up here. Would this work?
> No.7HotSauce


I can find it all over the place. Are you sure you can't find it?

I don't like some of the additives, so I don't buy it. I haven't tried making this recipe yet, but it looks good. Paleo Sriracha | Award-Winning Paleo Recipes | Nom Nom Paleo


----------



## pacanis

I love the additives. I buy a large bottle and if it takes me a year to use up, no worries.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I love the additives. I buy a large bottle and if it takes me a year to use up, no worries.


I find that  sodium bisulfite adds an unpleasant taste. I'm pretty sure that's why Realemon tastes nasty.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

We were out shopping today and I looked all over the place for sriracha and it just doesn't exist around here. I even went to our local BBQ place and out of the hundreds of different hot sauces they carry, even they didn't have it. But they did have a few jars of Mango Habanero jelly so I grabbed one to try out.


----------



## pacanis

If you have Asian markets they would probably have it. I've seen it there before. Around here the regular grocery stores never with the regular BBQ sauces. It seems it always has its own spot by the meat counter or on an island display.
Or maybe one of our fine Canadian members can send you a bottle.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> We were out shopping today and I looked all over the place for sriracha and it just doesn't exist around here. I even went to our local BBQ place and out of the hundreds of different hot sauces they carry, even they didn't have it. But they did have a few jars of Mango Habanero jelly so I grabbed one to try out.


Bummer. Do you have any Asian markets?


----------



## powerplantop

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> We were out shopping today and I looked all over the place for sriracha and it just doesn't exist around here. I even went to our local BBQ place and out of the hundreds of different hot sauces they carry, even they didn't have it. But they did have a few jars of Mango Habanero jelly so I grabbed one to try out.



If you have a vietnamese market or restaurant you will find it there.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> We were out shopping today and I looked all over the place for sriracha and it just doesn't exist around here. I even went to our local BBQ place and out of the hundreds of different hot sauces they carry, even they didn't have it. But they did have a few jars of Mango Habanero jelly so I grabbed one to try out.



I swear I saw it at Safeway when I was in Ontario this past summer.  I agree with checking out the Asian markets, it will be there in some form.

The mango hab jelly sounds like fun too!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Oh.......Asian.......of course.....doh.  Its from Thailand..  Jeez, that never dawned on me. I guess a visit to the Asian market tomorrow is a given. 
The grocery store may even have it in the Asian section, if I had thought to look there today.


----------



## pacanis

Good luck. I'm sure you'll find some now.
And have a lot of hot sauces to try


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Oh.......Asian.......of course.....doh.  Its from Thailand..  Jeez, that never dawned on me. I guess a visit to the Asian market tomorrow is a given.
> The grocery store may even have it in the Asian section, if I had thought to look there today.


But, the one with the rooster on the bottle is made in California. Sriracha sauce (Huy Fong Foods) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> But, the one with the rooster on the bottle is made in California. Sriracha sauce (Huy Fong Foods) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



  I was going to mention that too, but poor RJ has got to be exhausted by now, and I didn't want to add to his stress.

If you can find Shark brand, which is from Thailand, it's also excellent.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> But, the one with the rooster on the bottle is made in California. Sriracha sauce (Huy Fong Foods) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I'm sure it will still be stocked with the Asian foods.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sure it will still be stocked with the Asian foods.


You're probably right. Good point.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I found the Shark brand today. They had medium and strong so I opted for the medium.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I found the Shark brand today. They had medium and strong so I opted for the medium.



Yay!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

A dessert I made the other night: Butter-pecan ice cream topped with crumbled buttery Girl Scout Trefoils and more pecans, drizzled with Frangelico. So good.


----------



## taxlady

Ooh, now I want ice cream. Nice photo GG.


----------



## pacanis

I could make a meal with that dessert!
Butter pecan and frangelico. I can almost taste it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks. It's a most excellent nightcap


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> A dessert I made the other night: Butter-pecan ice cream topped with crumbled buttery Girl Scout Trefoils and more pecans, drizzled with Frangelico. So good.
> 
> View attachment 20859



That single bowl of ice cream breaks about 4 of my dietary restrictions...now I want some...


----------



## Somebunny

GotGarlic said:


> A dessert I made the other night: Butter-pecan ice cream topped with crumbled buttery Girl Scout Trefoils and more pecans, drizzled with Frangelico. So good.
> 
> View attachment 20859




Yum,  I have all the ingredients for this, so I believe it will be dessert tonight!!!!
Thanks GG!


----------



## GotGarlic

You're welcome, Sb!  

Sorry, PF :-(  I guess just a handful of pecans wouldn't be quite the same.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> You're welcome, Sb!
> 
> Sorry, PF :-(  I guess just a handful of pecans wouldn't be quite the same.



Heh!  If It was in the house I would eat it...  I live vicariously through others  desserts.


----------

